# سؤال عن deflection shape



## hasan86 (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

لدي تسال حول deflection shape بعد ادخال القيم الصحيحة moment of inertia
هل يعتبر هذا هو الترخيم النهائي للكمرة، بمعنى هل هو الترخيم الاني+الترخيم طويل الاجل 
ام الذي يظهر بعد ادخال قيم Ie هو الترخيم الاني؟؟؟

كيف يمكن أن استفيد من برنامج السيف في التاكد من الترخيم النهائي في الكمرات اذا لم تتواجد هذه الخاصية في الايتابس، بمعنى هل ممكن أن أعمل الموديل في الايتابس واصدره الى السيف للتأكد من الترخيم النهائي ضمن الحدود المسموحة 

علما باني قرات المشاركات الواردة في هذا الموضوع في هذا المنتدى المبارك ولكن لم استطع تطبيقها 

ارجو من لديه علم بهذه النقطة المهمة التي يغفل عنها كثير من المهندسين ان يتحفنا بها، فقد تعبت من كثرة البحث والقراءة 
والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم (اخوكم: حسن)


----------



## حسان2 (5 فبراير 2010)

hasan86 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لدي تسال حول deflection shape بعد ادخال القيم الصحيحة moment of inertia
> هل يعتبر هذا هو الترخيم النهائي للكمرة، بمعنى هل هو الترخيم الاني+الترخيم طويل الاجل
> ...



الأخ الكريم حسن
أولا أعتذر عن التأخير في الرد على رسالتك, اذ لم أدخل الملتقى صباحا, وحيث أنك وضعت تساؤلك في هذه المشاركة وجدت من الأفضل الاجابة هنا لاتاحة الفرصة لحوار أكبر ومزيد من الفائدة للجميع
دعنا أولا أن نحاول أن نرى كيف يتصرف المنشأ فعليا:
بعد اتمام عملية الصب وانقضاء المدة الكافية للوصول الى مقاموة كافية يتم فك القوالب ويبدأ المنشأ بالتشوه مباشرة بتأثير وزنه الذاتي والتي تشكل جزء من الحمولة الميتة وتتشكل بداية التشققات , ومن ثم مع اضافة الحمولات مع تقدم العمل تتزايد التشوهات والتشققات بتأثير الأحمال الاضافية , الميتة "كبناء الجدران ووضع الاكساءات كالبلاط وغيره" والحية التي تطبق بأوقات مختلفة.
وبعد انتهاء المنشأ واستثماره تتزايد التشوهات مع الوقت بتأثير الانكماش والزحف "shrinkage & creep" دون زيادة الحمولات وذلك بتأثير الحمولات الدائمة "الميتة والحية التي تبقى لمدة طويلة" وهذا ما يسمى "بالتشوه طويل الأمد, long term deflection" 
وهنا من المهم التنويه الى أن خواص المقاطع الخرسانية للمنشأة "صلابتها" تكون في البداية مساوية للصلابة الناتجة عن شكل مقطعها كاملا ولكن بعد حدوث التشققات تصغر صلابة العناصر المختلفة بشكل يتناسب مع تزايد التشققات وتزيد التشوهات بتأثير صغر الصلابة
وقد اشترطت جميع الكودات أن يتم أخذ تأثير التشققات عند حساب التشوهات على الرغم أنها سمحت باستعمال نتائج التحليل الانشائي المعتمد على المقاطع الكاملة للعناصر قبل التشوه لتصميم العناصر وحساب التسليح اللازم , اذ أثبتت التجارب أنه بشكل عام تبقى النتائج التي نحصل عليها بهذه الطريقة مقبولة وضمن حدود الأمان
أما عن كيفية استخدام البرامج المختلفة "مثل الايتابس والسيف لحساب التشوهات حسب هذا المفهوم فسأعود اليه في المشاركة التالية انشاء الله


----------



## حسان2 (6 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الكريم حسن
تختلف البرامج في طريقة تعاملها مع هذا الموضوع, فكل برنامج له طريقة عمل ومنهجية في الادخالات وتمثيل المعطيات المختلفة وطريقة التعامل معها حتى الوصول الى عرض الاخراجات وذلك انطلاقا من هدف رئيسي عام أعد البرنامج لتحقيقه اضافة لاحاطته بشكل عام بكثير من الحالات الأخرى
وحيث أنك حددت تساؤلك ببرنامجي الايتابس والسيف فسأتطرق لهما بما يتعلق بموضوع التشوهات للعناصر الانشائية بشكل عام:
1- برنامج الايتابس مما لا شك فيه أنه من أهم البرامج في العالم المتخصصة بتحليل وتصميم المنشآت متعددة الطوابق وخاصة المرتفعة منها, وامكانياته كبيرة في هذا المجال وحيث أن احد أهم العوامل في دراسة المنشآت المرتفعة متعددة الطوابق هو دراستها لمقاومة الحمولات الجانبية الناجمة عن الرياح أو الزلازل اضافة للحمولات الأخرى, اذ أن هذه الحمولات دورها رئيسي في هذا النوع من المنشآت.
وحيث أن هذه الحمولات هي حمولات مؤقتة تطبق لمدة قصيرة وتزول سريعا , فمفهوم التشوهات طويلة الأمد لا يشكل موضوعا مهما في هذا النوع من الدراسات.
وقد تتساءل لماذا جئت بهذه المقدمة التي قد تشعر أنها خارجة عن الموضوع اللذي تبحث عنه, والجواب هو أنها جاءت كتمهيد لتوضيح أن برنامج الايتابس لم يدخل في حساب التشوهات طويلة الأمد بكل تفاصيلها "على الرغم أنه من الممكن استخدامه لحسابها ضمن تقريب مقبول يعتمد على خبرة المستعمل"
وحيث أن التشققات تؤدي لتصغير صلابات العناصر مما يؤثر بشكل كبير على التشوهات بكل أشكالها ومنها التشوهات الجانبية, فقد أتيح في برنامج الايتابس امكانية تعديل صلابات "عطالات" العناصر بنسب مختلفة بما ينسجم مع متطلبات الكود لأخذ أثر التشققات بالاعتبار. 
والنائج التي نحصل عليها للتشوهات هي التشوهات الآنية الناتجة عن الحمولات المختلفة مع أخذ اثر التشققات بالاعتبار وليست التشوهات طويلة الأمد, وفي حال عدم استعمال عوامل تصغير الصلابات فنحصل على التشوهات الآنية دون أخذ التشققات بالاعتبار
وللحصول على التشوهات طويلة الأمد الناتجة عن الحمولات الميتة والحية التي تدوم لمدة طويلة باستعمال الايتابس هناك طرق أخرى, ولكن برنامج السيف أفضل في هذا المجال وامكانياته اكثر تفوقا ودقة
وسأعود اليه في المشاركة التالية انشاء الله


----------



## سارية عثمان (6 فبراير 2010)

شرح جميل استاذنا ارجو ان تواصل ،مع رجائي ان تضع لنا عوامل التخفيض للعناصر المختلفة لكل من الكود البريطاني والعالمي ووغيرة.


----------



## hasan86 (7 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اخ سارية ان تراجع الكود الامريكي (aci 318m-08) صفحة 143 فقرة 10.10.4.1
ستجد فيها قيم التخفيض بالنسبة للاعمدة والبيم والسلابات


----------



## حسان2 (7 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الكريم حسن
نعود الى برنامج السيف وحساب التشوهات
برنامج السيف له امكانيات كبيرة في هذا المجال ويتيح حساب التشوهات بكل انواعها وفي مراحل مختلفة من عمر البلاطة وبدقة نسبيا كبيرة. ويمكن تلخيص طريقة عمله في هذا المجال كما يلي:
في البداية يتم تحديد أنواع الحمولات المحتمل تطبيقها على البلاطة:
LOAD PATTERNS 
مثل: (الحمولة الميتة, الحمولة الميتة الاضافية, الحمولة الحية, ..... وأية أنواع أخرى من الحمولات المحتملة)
ومن ثم يتم تحديد حالات التحميل الممكنة " يضع البرنامج مبدئيا بشكل اوتوماتيكي حالات تحميل مطابقة لأنواع الحمولات المحددة في الخطوة السابقة", ولحساب التشوهات بانواعها يلزم تحديد حالات تحميل لاخطية وهناك نوعان من هذه الحالات متاحة في البرنامج:
الأولى: حالة تحميل لاخطية للمقطع المتشقق (NONLINEAR CRACKED ) وتستعمل في حساب التشوهات الانية مع الأخذ بالاعتبار المقطع المتشقق, ويمكن أن تضم كل حمولة من هذا النوع احد الحمولات الخطية أو أكثر بكاملها أو نسبة منها
والثانية: حالة تحميل لاخطية للمقطع المتشقق طويل الأمد ( NONLINEAR LONG TERM CRACKED ) وتستعمل في حساب التشوهات طويلة الأمد, وكذلك يمكن أن تضم كل حالة تحميل من هذا النوع أحد الحمولات الخطية أو أكثر بكاملها أو نسبة منها
وتستعمل كل حالة تحميل لاخطية من نهاية حالة تحميل لاخطية أخرى وبهذه الحالة يقوم البرنامج أوتوماتيكيا بتضمين حالة التحميل التي تم البدء من نهايتها في حالة التحميل الجيديدة, وتختار حالات التحميل وتستعمل بشكل يتناسب مع تسلسل احتمال تطبيقها عند استثمار المنشأ
كما أنه يمكن تحديد عدد غير محدود من حالات التحميل اللاخطية باستعمال الحمولات الخطية المحددة في الخطوة الأولى "LOAD PATTERNS" بحيث يمكن استعمالها لتحديد التشوهات الحاصلة في كل المراحل المختلفة من عمر المنشأ والتي تتناسب مع طريقة استثماره ومن ثم مقارنتها بمتطلبات الكودات من الناحيتين الانشائية والمعمارية
وسأشرح فيما يلي الحالتين الأهم في حساب التشوهات والأكثر لزوما وهما يوضحان طريقة عمل البرنامج في هذا المجال بشكل يكفي لاستعمالها في كل الاحتمالات الممكنة:
1- التشوهات الآنية الكلية من الحمولات المطبقة مع أخذ المقاطع المتشققة بالاعتبار
2- التشوهات طويلة الأمد مع أخذ المقاطع المتشققة بلاعتبار وتأثير الانكماش والزحف مع الزمن "SHRINKAGE & CREEP"

التشوهات الآنية








































ولمعرفة التشوه الآني الكلي الناتج عن مجموع الحمولات يجب قراءة نتائج حالة التحميل اللاخطية الأخيرة "الحية" التي تضمن ضمنيا بقية الحمولات 

التشوهات طويلة الأمد
بطريقة مشابهة أوضحها فيما يلي:


























كذلك لقراءة التشوه طويل الأمد الاجمالي يجب قراءة نتائج حالة التحميل الأخيرة "الحية الكاملة في الحالة الأولى" و "الحية الجزء الثاني في الحالة الثانية" اللتان تتضمن كل منهما حالات التحميل التي سبقتهما​
وبطريقة مشابهة يمكن ادخال وتركيب حالات تحميل وربطها بالطريقة المناسبة للحصول على أي تشوه ناتج من تطبيق مجموعة حمولات معينة وبتسلسل معين ولمدى آني أو طويل

وفي النهاية ارجو أن أكون قد وفقت في توضيح ما كنت تريده بشكل كاف
تقبلو جميعا تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (9 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الكريم حسن
لعله من المهم التنويه أن برنامج السيف يحوي امكانية تخفيض صلابات مقاطع العناصر الانشائية, كما في الايتابس او الساب, ويمكن استعمال هذه الامكانية كأحد الوسائل لتمثيل المقاطع المتشققة بشكل تقريبي يتناسب مع متطلبات الكود, عند استعمال حالة التحميل nonlinear cracked لحساب السهم الآني مع أخذ تأثير المقاطع المتشققة, أو nonlinear long term cracked لحساب السهم طويل الأمد ..... لا داعي لاستخدام عوامل تخفيض الصلابات


----------



## Abo Fares (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً م. حسان، ونفعك، ونفع بك.. 

استفدنا كثيراً من الموضوع.... لك خالص التحيـــــــات..


----------



## hasan86 (9 فبراير 2010)

حفظك الله مهندس حسان، بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم، ونفع بكم، 

عفوا، لو احببت التاكد من الترخيم النهائي للكمرات هل اتبع نفس الطريقة ام يكفي التاكد منها في الايتابس مع ادخال العطالات المخفضة؟؟ 

ولدي سؤال اخر مهندس حسان ايضا يتعلق ببرنامج الايتابس، كيف اعرف ان الاعمدة التي ادخلت في الموديل اعمدة قصيرة او طويلة (short or long column) بمعنى هل هذه الخاصية موجوده في الايتابس وهي التأكد من الانبعاج والنحافة بالنسبة للاعمدة؟؟؟؟ 
اخوكم الصغير: (حسن)


----------



## olma (14 فبراير 2010)

الأخ المهندس حسان الموقر:
شكرا للشرح الذي تفضلت به وأحب أن أسأل هنا ماهي فائدة النوافذ الأربعة في برنامج السيف 12 والتي تظهر مع كل حالة من حالات تراكب الحمولات كيف أربطها مع ما تفضلت به من شرح ، والتي هي : 
1- (strength ( ultimate 
2- service ( initial )
3- service - normal
4- service - long term
ثانيا - ماهي حالة التحليل التي نضعها مقابل كل حمولة من الحمولات الأساسية وهي حسب المثال : OW + SDL + LL وذلك عند البدء بتحديد الحولات من نافذة LOAD CASES DATA
ثالثا - كيف تم إضافة حالة السهم طويل الأجل للحمولات الحية وإضافة عامل الزحف عليها 2 مع انها حمولات حية .
مع الشكر للرد


----------



## حسان2 (15 فبراير 2010)

olma قال:


> الأخ المهندس حسان الموقر:
> شكرا للشرح الذي تفضلت به وأحب أن أسأل هنا ماهي فائدة النوافذ الأربعة في برنامج السيف 12 والتي تظهر مع كل حالة من حالات تراكب الحمولات كيف أربطها مع ما تفضلت به من شرح ، والتي هي :
> 1- (strength ( ultimate
> 2- service ( initial )
> ...



الأخ الكريم olma
ا- النوافذ الأربعة التي تظهر عند تعريف تراكيب الحمولات بالملخص, الخيار الأول منها وهو "strength ultimate" هو الخيار العام للتصميم أما الخيارات الثلاثة الأخرى فهي خاصة بتصميم البلاطات لاحقة الاجهاد post tensioned slabs 
2- حالات التحليل التي نضعها مقابل كل حمولة من الحمولات الأساسية تتعلق بما نريد حسابه, فالتحليل الخطي يستعمل لاجراء تحليسل خطي دون اعتبار المقاطع المتشققة, والتحليل اللاخطي للمقاطع المتشققة "nonlinear cracked تستعمل لاجراء تحليل خطي مع أخذ المقاطع المتشققة بالاعتبار, اما التحليل الاخطي للمقاطع المتشققة طويلة الأمد "nonlinear cracked long term فتستعمل لاجراء تحليل لاخطي مع أخذ المقاطع المتشققة بعين الاعتبار وأخذ أثر الانكماش والزحف مع الزمن "shrinkage & creep " بعين الاعتبار
3- يضاف جزء من الحمولة الحية في حالة السهم طويلة الأجل فقط في حال احتمال تواجد جزء من الحمولة الحية بشكل دائم "لمدة طويلة" مثل حالة المستودعات مثلا
مع تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (16 فبراير 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم olma
> ا- النوافذ الأربعة التي تظهر عند تعريف تراكيب الحمولات بالملخص, الخيار الأول منها وهو "strength ultimate" هو الخيار العام للتصميم أما الخيارات الثلاثة الأخرى فهي خاصة بتصميم البلاطات لاحقة الاجهاد post tensioned slabs
> 2- حالات التحليل التي نضعها مقابل كل حمولة من الحمولات الأساسية تتعلق بما نريد حسابه, فالتحليل الخطي يستعمل لاجراء تحليسل خطي دون اعتبار المقاطع المتشققة, والتحليل اللاخطي للمقاطع المتشققة "nonlinear cracked تستعمل لاجراء تحليل خطي مع أخذ المقاطع المتشققة بالاعتبار, اما التحليل الاخطي للمقاطع المتشققة طويلة الأمد "nonlinear cracked long term فتستعمل لاجراء تحليل لاخطي مع أخذ المقاطع المتشققة بعين الاعتبار وأخذ أثر الانكماش والزحف مع الزمن "shrinkage & creep " بعين الاعتبار
> 3- يضاف جزء من الحمولة الحية في حالة السهم طويلة الأجل فقط في حال احتمال تواجد جزء من الحمولة الحية بشكل دائم "لمدة طويلة" مثل حالة المستودعات مثلا
> مع تحياتي



الأخ الكريم Olma 
فاتني أن أذكر أحد حالات التحليل اللاخطي المتاحة في السيف وهي: nonlinear analysis for uplift . وهي تحليل لاخطي يأخذ بعين الاعتبار عدم وجود شد في أي من الـ soil springs وابقاء أي قيمة شد قد تحصل نتيجة العزوم المطبقة على الأساس ل صفر "0" وذلك حتى تتطابق مع واقع الحال للتربة "اذ أن التربة غير قادرة على تحمل أي شد" , كما يسمح البرنامج باختلاف عامل التربة "soil moduli " في الأساس


----------



## عمران الفاتح (20 مارس 2010)

*الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2*
*شكرا جزيلا على سعة صدرك فى مناقشة موضوع الـ **deflection*​ 
*بصراحة هذا الموضوع شيق جدا وبالأخص عندما تقوم حضرتك بتوضيح النقاط المبهمة حوله بإسلوبك المتميز فى الشرح والفهم الصحيح لمرجعيات برنامج الـ **SAFE*​ 
*بعد إضطلاعى على بعض الأمثلة المحلولة المرفقة الخاصة بنفس الموضوع. أردت أخذ رأيك فى الخطوة التى يتم فيها حساب الـ **immediat deflection** فى هذه الأمثلة بداية من مثال 3.2*
*برغم أن جساءة القطاعات فى الأمثلة المذكورة محسوبة على أن هذه القطاعات متشققة وذلك بعد مقارنة عزم التشريخ **Mcr** بـ **Ma*​ 
*أى أن حالة أو نوع رد فعل المنشأ تجاه الأحمال الواقعة عليه هى حالة غير خطية.*​ 
*إلا أن حل الأمثلة يأخذ فى إعتباره نقطتين هما دمج الحمل الميت مع الحى وإعتبار أن العلاقة خطية وذلك ذكر كالأتى *​ 
*Since the relation between deflection and load is linear, we can determine the deflection of other loads simply by using ratios of the applied loads as follows *

*ثم يجرى عملية نسبة وتناسب للحساب.*​ 
*ولى تعليق على هذا الحل اليدوى :*
*هل هذا الحل يتم دمج الأحمال فيه للتبسيط حيث يتم إختصار خطوة (خطوة حساب العزوم والهبوط نتيجة الحمل الميت فقط أولا) ؟*​ 
*هل بذلك يكون هذ الحل لايتماشى مع خطوات إيجاد الهبوط نتيجة القطاعات المتشققة فى برنامج الـ **SAFE*​ 
*حتى بعد مراجعتى للحل اليدوى المرفق فى مثال 16 فى البرنامج وجدته يتعامل فى حساب الهبوط بحمل واحد فقط*​ 
*أنا شخصيا مقتنع بخطوات إيجاد الهبوط بواسطة البرنامج لأنها تأخذ فى إعتبارها حالة المنشأ بعد فك الشدات وحتى تشغيله.*​ 
*فما رأى حضرتك هل ما توصلت إليه صحيح أم هناك نقطة غائبة عنى.*​ 
*مرة أخرى أشكرك.*​


----------



## حسان2 (20 مارس 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> *الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2*
> *شكرا جزيلا على سعة صدرك فى مناقشة موضوع الـ **deflection*​
> *بصراحة هذا الموضوع شيق جدا وبالأخص عندما تقوم حضرتك بتوضيح النقاط المبهمة حوله بإسلوبك المتميز فى الشرح والفهم الصحيح لمرجعيات برنامج الـ **SAFE*​
> *بعد إضطلاعى على بعض الأمثلة المحلولة المرفقة الخاصة بنفس الموضوع. أردت أخذ رأيك فى الخطوة التى يتم فيها حساب الـ **immediat deflection** فى هذه الأمثلة بداية من مثال 3.2*
> ...



الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح
المثال اللذي تفضلت بارفاقه بمشاركتك " مثال 3.2 " هو مجرد مثال لتوضيح كيفية حساب السهم "deflection" مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار المقاطع المتشققة بالطرق التقريبية التي تنصح بها الكودات في حال عدم وجود طرق أكثر دقة لحساب صلابة المقاطع المتشققة بتأثير الحمولات. وهي مبنية على اعتماد صلابة مكافئة لكل عنصر متشقق لسنا بصدد الدخول في تفاصيلها, وبرنامج السيف ينطلق من مبدأ مشابه ولكنه يكرر التحليل عدة مرات مع اعتماد المقطع الكافئ الناتج عن كل تحليل في التحليل اللذي يليه كما انه يأخذ بعين الاعتبار اختلاف صلابة المقطع المتشقق على طوله مع اختلاف القوى الداخلية فيه.
حتى الآن لم أتطرق الى ملاحظتك التي اعتبرتها فرق مهم وهي ان المثال المرفق استعمل الحمولة الميتة والحية وكانهما طبقا في نفس اللحظة وبالتالي فهما يعطيان تاثيرا متناسبا مع قيمتهما بالنسبة للمقاطع المتشققة كما اعتبر أن الحمولة الحية تبقى بشكل دائم مثل الحمولة الميتة, وهذه فرضية اعتمدها معد المثال كحالة يريد منها توضيح طرق الحساب لا أكثر, أما في واقع الحال فان الحمولات يتم تطبيقها على مراحل تختلف من منشأة لأخرى وتتعلق بشكل أو بآخر بطرق التنفيذ وتتابع تطبيق الحمولات, والفاصل الزمني بينها أو ربما تطبيق بعضا منها دفعة واحدة .... الخ.
وهنا تكمن ميزة برنامج السيف اذ اتاح امكانيات واسعة لحساب السهم "deflection" بشكل يتماشا مع واقع تطبيق الحمولات وازمنتها , اذ اتاح عددا غير محدود من حالات التحميل اللاخطية التي يمكن أن يصنفها المستعمل حسب واقع التحميل المتوقع وزمنه وتسلسله واتاح امكانية اجراء التحليل لكل منها انطلاقا من الصلابة المكافئة الناتجة عن المقاطع المتشققة لحالة التحميل اللاخطية التي تسبقها وهكذا, كما انه يمكن تحديد الحمولات أو نسبة منها والتي ستبقى لمدة طويلة وبالتالي تشارك في احداث السهم طويل الأمد الناجم عن تأثير الزحف والانكماش "creep & shrinkage " 
وترى ما ذكرته واضحا في الشرح اللذي قدمته في المشاركات السابقة معتمدا تسلسل معين لتطبيق الحمولات, ولا شك أنه ليس الاحتمال الوحيد ولكنه الاحتمال الأكثر شيوعا والاحتمالات لا حصر لها وكما ذكرت سابقا لكل منشأة طريقة تنفيذ وطريقة استثمار تفرض التسلسل المعين واللذي يجب اعتماده ويعود للمصمم تقديره معتمدا على المعلومات التي بين يديه ومتطلبات الكودات وطرق التنفيذ اللتي افترضها عند الدراسة والتي يجب توضيحها في وثائق الدراسة لاجراء تحليل اضافي في حال اعتمدت طرق أخرى للتنفيذ , ويظهر أثر مثل هذه التغييرات خاصة في الأبنية البرجية والتي تتطلب طرق تحميل خلال التنفيذ لها احتمالات متعددة حسب سرعة التنفيذ والأنظمة المستعملة في التنفيذ, ولا يتسع المجال هنا للخوض في تفاصيله اذ انه موضوع مهم وكثير التشعبات ولا تقل أهميته عن اهمية الدراسة الأصلية للمنشأة
أرجو أن أكون قد استطعت في هذه العجالة توضيح اللأفكار التي أردت نقلها لتساهم في القاء مزيد من الضوء على هذا الموضوع المهم واللذي ربما لا يلقى الاهتمام الكافي في كثير من الحالات
مع تحياتي وتقديري للمتابعة


----------



## حسان2 (21 مارس 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك
> أنا مطمئن جدا لردودك لأنها وافية وشاملة ومبسطة فى نفس الوقت
> ...



الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح
في البداية أشكر لك كلماتك اللطيفة وما ابديته من تقدير ربما لا استحقه
أتمنى أن يسمح لي وقتي الضيق بتحقيق ما تفضلت بطلبه, ولكن في الوضع الحالي ربما ميزة البحث في الملتقى تحقق جزء من الفائدة المرجوة.
في الحقيقة في كل هذه المشاركات لم يكن هدفي استعراض مزايا برنامج السيف csi safe بقدر توضيح المفهوم العام لهذه المسألة والقاء الضوء على سلوكية المنشآت في هذا المجال, وما برنامج السيف الا واحد من الوسائل التي سهلت مهمة مهندسي هذا العصر في دراسة سلوك المنشآت بكل تفاصيلها, ولكن يجب أن يبقى في أذهاننا جميعا أن الأهم هو قدرتنا كمهندسين على فهم أسس عمل المنشآت وتفهم الوسائل المتاحة وطريقة عملها للاستفادة من كل امكانياتها بالشكل الأمثل وتفادي الوقوع في محظور تحولها من نعمة الى نقمة
مع تمنياتي بالنجاح والتوفيق الدائم


----------



## sea2007 (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا مهندس حسان على هذة المشاركة المهمة

ولكن لدينا بعض الاسئلة ونرجو ان نجد الاجابة عليها هنا فمن الملاحظ انك من المهندسين الفاهمين هندسة مش حافظين

السوال الاول 

1-TOTAL LONG TERM DEFLECTION has two cases 1

 = LAMDA X (DEFLECTION OF DEAD LOAD LONG TERM)+ LAMDA X (DEFLECTION OF SUPPER DEAD LOAD LONG TERM)+
 + LAMDA X (DEFLECTION OF 30%OF LIVE LOAD LONG TERM) + DEFLECTION 70% LIVE LOAD



cases 2


= LAMDA X (DEFLECTION OF DEAD LOAD LONG TERM)+ LAMDA X (DEFLECTION OF SUPPER DEAD LOAD LONG TERM)+
 + DEFLECTION 100% LIVE LOAD


هل يوجد اى مرجع لهذا ولطريقة تطبيق هذا فى برنامج الساف رغم اننى مقتنع بما قلت جدا


السوال التانى


بالنسبة للبلاطة الفلات السلاب

كيف يمكن عمل كنترول على الترخيم

بمعنى فى الكود الامريكى بيقول الترخيم يجب هن يكون اقل من الطول /240 

المقصود بالطول هنا هل هو (طول الباكية+عرضها )/2

ام هو الطول الكبير 



السوال الثالث

لو عندنا بلاطة مصبوبة وحدث لها ترخيم اكبر من المسموح بة 

كيف يمكن الحكم على البلاطة ان كان ذللك الترخيم خطر ام لا 

ناسف على الاطالة

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (22 مارس 2010)

sea2007 قال:


> شكرا مهندس حسان على هذة المشاركة المهمة
> 
> ولكن لدينا بعض الاسئلة ونرجو ان نجد الاجابة عليها هنا فمن الملاحظ انك من المهندسين الفاهمين هندسة مش حافظين
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم sea2007 
1- سؤالك الأول كما فهمته يتضمن السؤال عن مرجعية اعتماد جزء من الحمولة الحية في حساب السهم "الترخيم" طويل الأمد long term deflection أو ادخال كامل الحمولة الحية في حساب السهم الآني دون ادخال جزء منها في السهم طويل الأمد
واذا كان الأمر كذلك أعيدك أولا الى مفهوم السهم "الترخيم" طويل الأمد الناتج عن تاثير الانكماش والزحف و... "creep & shrinkage"وهو بالتعريف السهم الاضافي الناتج عن تأثيرا هذه العوامل بفعل الحمولات التي تطبق بشكل متواصل ولمدد طويلة 
وحيث أن الحمولات الحية بطبيعتها هي حمولات متحركة ولا تطبق عادة بشكل متواصل الا في حالات خاصة مثل حمولات المستودعات مثلا لذلك فان معظم الكودات اشترطت استعمال الحمولات المستمرة لمدة طويلة وحددت طريقة حساب السهم حسب زمن ومدة تطبيق هذه الحمولات دون تحديد نوعية هذه الحمولات وتركت تقديرها للمصمم ولكنها من الحيث المبدأ تتضمن حتما الحمولات الميتة لأنها تطبق بشكل متواصل بطبيعتها وتركت تقدير طبيعة تطبيق الحمولات الحية للمصمم تبعا لطريقة استثمار المنشأة وكمثال على ذلك الكود الأمريكي:




ولكن بعض الكودات اشترطت اعتبار نسبة معينة من الحمولة الحية "على الأقل" كحمولة مطبقة بشكل متواصل "بعضها اعتبر 25% وبعضها الآخر نسب مختلفة"وادخالها ضمن الحمولات التي تساهم في السهم طويل الأمد
2- بالنسبة للسهم "الترخيم طويل الأمد في البلاطات الفطرية "flat slabs" والنسب المحددة في الكود الأمريكي المذكور. فان النسبة المحددة ب l/240 هي للجزء من الترخيم طويل الأمد اللذي يحدث بعد تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية والتي تتأثر بالترخيم وليس كامل الترخيم طويل الأمد كما يعتبره بعض الأخوة




كما أن الكود يسمح بتجاوزه في حال تنفيذ "كامبر" أو حالات أخرى, كما أن بعض أنواع العناصر غير الانشائية شديدة الحساسية للترخيم تتطلب ترخيما أقل من ذلك حسب مواصفاتها وفي هذه الحالة يجب الرجوع اليها, ولكل مشروع ظروف ومتطلبات خاصة وما الكود الا اطار عام يجب الالتزام به ضمن مبادئ عامة
أما سؤالك ما هو المجاز "span" الواجب اعتباره عند حساب هذه النسب فهو في الكود الأمريكي المجاز الأكبر في حالة البلاطات الفطرية " دائما في البلاطات الفطرية المجاز الكبير هو الحاكم في القوى الداخلية وفي الترخيم"




3- سؤالك الأخير: في حال تجاوز الترخيم في بلاطة ما للحدود المسموحة ما العمل؟ هنا الاجابة تتطلب تحقيقات من المصمم للقوى الداخلية الاضافية التي قد تنجم من الترخيم الزائد وكذلك دراسة تأثر العناصر غير الانشائية
مع تحياتي


----------



## عمران الفاتح (24 مارس 2010)

الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2
بعد التحية أرجو أن تكون فى صحة جيدة

لى إستفسار خاص بالقيم القصوى المذكورة فى الكودات للـ immediat deflection 

هل هذه القيم حاليا لا تواكب التطور الخاص بحساب الهبوط الذى طرأ على برنامج SAFE12 

لنفرض أن هناك منشأ تم عمل حالات التحميل الأتية بهدف مراجعة الهبوط

1- nonlinear cracked section load case including the structure dead load
2- nonlinear cracked section load case including the super dead load
3- nonlinear cracked section load case including the live load

وكما نعلم أن كل حالة تحميل سوف تتضمن جساءة المنشأ و الأحمال من حالة التحميل السابقة (كما وضحت حضرتك مسبقا فى شرح سلوك الغير خطى للمنشأ وهذا يؤكد أنه من المستحيل عملية تجميع الهبوط بالطرق المعتادة كحالة السلوك الخطى)

لكن السؤال هو هل يمكن العكس أى هل يمكننا طرح قيمة الهبوط الخاص بحالة التحميل 2 من قيمة الهبوط الخاصة بحالة التحميل 3
وذلك بهدف إيجاد الهبوط الصافى الخاص بالحمل الحى ومن ثم مقارنته بالقيم القصوى المذكورة فى الكودات

طبعا أنا شاعر أنى بعدت عن الحل الصحيح أو سيناريو الحل والمقارنة

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسان2 (24 مارس 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2
> بعد التحية أرجو أن تكون فى صحة جيدة
> 
> لى إستفسار خاص بالقيم القصوى المذكورة فى الكودات للـ immediat deflection
> ...



الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح
القيم القصوى الموجودة في الكودات هي قيم ناتجة عن تراكم خبرات وتجارب وتبقى صالحة حتى يتم تطوير الكود بما يستجد من خبرات أما طرق الحساب وأدواتها ومنها البرامج فهي وسائل لحساب الهبوط بطرق تتطور مع تطور الامكانيات وتزداد دقتها ولكن في النهاية تبقى المقارنة مع شروط الكودات وأية شروط أخرى خاصة بمواد أو عناصر متصلة بالمنشأ واجبة الاجراء
والطريقة التي استجدت في برنامج السيف والتي شرحتها في مشاركاتي السابقة لا تغير بأسس ومفاهيم الحساب وانما تتيح نتائج أكثر دقة, وما تفضلت به لحساب الهبوط الآني الناتج عن الحمولة الحية صحيح , ويمكن القول كذلك انك اذا استعملت حمولة غير خطية " non linear cracked live load" وضمنتها الحمولة الحية "وجعلتها تبدأ من الصفر" فانها ستعطيك بالنتيجة الهبوط الآني الناتج من الحمولة الحية محسوبا بدقة أقل من الطريقة السابقة وهي كقيمة أكبر "وهي تماثل الطريقة المتبعة في الاصدار القديم من السيف" وهنا يتضح أن تطوير البرامج والوسائل يؤدي الى زيادة الدقة ومحاكاة الواقع والنتيجة الوصول الى نفس درجة الأمان بتكاليف أقل


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (24 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم يا استاذ حسان 
طيب دلوقتي احنا عندنا نوعين من الترخيم 
الاني وطويل الامد
الي واحنا بنحل الموديل علي السيف متلا
ناخد في الاعتبار الترخيم الاني ونقارنة بالمسموح
ام طويل الامد ونقارنة بالمسموح
تم نجمعهم الاتنين ونقارنهم بالمسموح؟
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (24 مارس 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالكم يا استاذ حسان
> طيب دلوقتي احنا عندنا نوعين من الترخيم
> الاني وطويل الامد
> ...



الأخ الكريم الطامع في رضا الله
اذا عدنا لي كود نجد أنه أعطى حدودا لأكثر من حالة للترخيم كما أن بعض المنشآت تحوي اكساءات من نوعيات لها شروط خاصة للترخيم.
وكنتيجة فانه يتوجب تدقيق ومقارنة كل أنواع الترخيم التي تنطبق عليها اي حالة من الحالات المذكورة في الكود أو مواصفات الاكساءات المستعملة في المنشاة وذلك حسب الحال واماكن استعمالها, أو أية خصوصية لبعض العناصر الانشائية في المنشأة, وهذا قد يؤدي في بعض الحالات الى تدقيقات كثيرة للترخيم في حالات مختلفة واماكن مختلفة من المنشأ, ولكل منشأة ظروف ومتطلبات, وفي النهاية الكودات جميعا هي خطوط عريضة واجبة المراعاة ولكنها لا تتضمن كل الاحتمالات الممكن تواجدها في جميع انواع المنشآت ومن واجب المصمم ان يستكشف أي احتمال خاص بمنشأته ويجري التدقيقات اللازمة بحيث يأخذ متطلبات الكود بالاعتبار والمتطلبات الخاصة الأخرى


----------



## عمران الفاتح (25 مارس 2010)

مهندس حسان2

أشكرك على ردك وبعد إذنك لى تعليق على سؤال الأح المحبوب الطامع فى رضا الله

سوف أبدأ بسؤال موجه له وهو هل يمكن تجميع قيمة هبوط (ترخيم) لكمرة beam لها جساءة قيمتها 2I مع هبوط أخر لكمرة لها جساءة قيمتها I برغم تساوى نوع مادة الخرسانة و طول البحر فى كلتا الكمرتين بفرض أن الحمل كان حمل ميت على الكمرة الأولى وكان حمل حى على الكمرة الثانية.

طبعا الإجابة لا يمكن لأن خصائص المنشأ غير متساوية القيمة فى الجساءة.

وهذه هى فكرة السلوك الغير خطى بحيث لا يمكن إجراء عملية الجمع فى قيم الهبوط وذلك كما هو مذكور فى مرجعيات برنامج الـ SAFE12

حيث أن كل حالة تحميل (نوعها غير خطى) تعتبر منشأ جديد تماما والحل هو إجراء أكثر من حالة تحميل غير خطى تأخذ فى إعتبارها تسلسل تطبيق أو بدء وضع الحمل على المنشأ وهذا ما يعرف بتسلسل تطبيق الأحمال على المنشأ تبعا لطريقة تنفيذه وطريقة تشغيله. وذلك ما تفضل الأخ حسان2 وشرحه فى ردوده السابقة.

أشكركم جميعا.


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (25 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



عمران الفاتح قال:


> مهندس حسان2
> 
> أشكرك على ردك وبعد إذنك لى تعليق على سؤال الأح المحبوب الطامع فى رضا الله
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم 
فعلا يا اخي عمران الفاتح 
انا بعمل زي ما الاستاذ حسان تفضل وقال في المشاركات السابقة 
بنعمل حالات للترخيمالاني متتالية
وحالات للترخيم طويل الامد متتالية 
يعني الحمل الميت بعدة السوبر دديد لود وبعدين جزء من الحمولة الحية
وهكذا في نوعي الترخيم 
بس انا عايز اعرف 

لو عايز اعمل تشك للترخيم علي كمرةواحدة فقط
طب الكمرة دي ها يحصل لها ترخيم اني وترخيم طويل الاجل
وقيم نوعي الترخيم هاتاثر علي الكمرة
وانا عندي المسموح بية متلا طول الكمرة علي 250

الي محيرني ان الترخيم بنوعية بحالات تحميلة هاياثر علي الكمرة

هل بعد عمل مباني الطوب تحت الكمرات هل دة ممكن يساعد في تقليل الترخيم طوي الامد

انا عايز اعرف اية القيمة من الترخيم الي اقارنها بالمسموح بية

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## last.gladiator (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا عندى نفس السؤال اللى ساله الاخ الكريم (الطامع فى رضا الله )
اى قيمه هيا اللى هقارنها بالمسموح؟؟
مع العلم انى لو جمعت الاتنين هيكون الناتج رقم كبير وغالبا مش هيكون سيف


----------



## عمران الفاتح (25 مارس 2010)

بالنسبة للترخيم طويل الأجل يتم المقارنة كما ذكر المهندس حسان2

ويمكن أيضا مراجعة الخطوة 5 فى مثال 3.3 والخطوة 4 فى مثال 3.4 والخطوة 6 فى مثال 3.5 وهذه الأمثلة قد أرفقتها من قبل وسأرفقها مرة أخرى هنا.

أما بالنسبة للترخيم الآنى :87:

فى هذه الحالة يفضل سؤال أصحاب البرنامج نفسهم بماذا نقارن القيم المحسوبة بالبرنامج أو الإجتهاد لكن إذا تحقق الشرط الأتى 



The member carries non structural elements not likely to be damaged by large deflections.

فيتم حساب قيمة الترخيم نتيجة الحمل الحى فقط كما ذكرت من قبل وهى كالأتى:
عمل حالات التحميل الأتية

1-nonlinear cracked section load case including the structure dead load
2- nonlinear cracked section load case including the super dead load
3- nonlinear cracked section load case including the live load

وكما نعلم أن كل حالة تحميل سوف تتضمن جساءة المنشأ و الأحمال من حالة التحميل السابقة

يتم طرح قيمة الهبوط الخاص بحالة التحميل 2 من قيمة الهبوط الخاصة بحالة التحميل 3 للحصول على قيمة الترخيم للحمل الحى فقط.

ثم مقارنة هذه القيمة بالقيمة القصوى المذكورة فى الكود المستخدم ومثال هذا للكود المصرى L/360 

أو L/360 و L/180 فى الكود الأمريكى فى جدول 9.5 (b) 



ولتلخيص أهمية مراجعة قيمة الترخيم الأنى الناتج من برنامج الـ SAFE12 فهى تتم فقط للحمل الحى وفى حالة واحدة فقط وهى المذكورة بالشرط أعلاه. أما غير ذلك ( أى عند مراجعة الترخيم طويل الأجل ) فيتم أيضا بالتسلسل المنطقى لوجود الأحمال و نسبة الحمل الحى المؤثر.

بخصوص إعتبار وجود حائط مبانى (عند مراجعة قيم الترخيم) تحت الكمرة فهذا غير مقبول فى نظرى لإفتراض حدوث تغيير معين مستقبلى يستدعى هدم هذا الحائط.
وأؤكد مرة أخرى :73: لا يتم تجميع حالات تحميل غير خطية

فقط يمكن تجميع حالات تحميل خطية

وأطلب مساعدة مهندس حسان2 :11:فى هذا الموضوع للبت فيه

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## حسان2 (25 مارس 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> بالنسبة للترخيم طويل الأجل يتم المقارنة كما ذكر المهندس حسان2
> 
> ويمكن أيضا مراجعة الخطوة 5 فى مثال 3.3 والخطوة 4 فى مثال 3.4 والخطوة 6 فى مثال 3.5 وهذه الأمثلة قد أرفقتها من قبل وسأرفقها مرة أخرى هنا.
> 
> ...



الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
اذا عدتم الى مشاركتي السابقة والتي حاولت فيها الرد على تساؤل الأخ الكريم الطامع في رضا الله وقرأتموها بتمعن ستجدو الجواب على تساؤلاتكم عما يجب مقارنته وبماذا, وسأعطي هنا مثالا عمليا للتوضيح أكثر
اذا كنا ندرس بلاطة طابق من طوابق بناء معين, وكان مرجعنا الكود الأمريكي, فهذا الكود يتطلب مننا تدقيق الترخيم في حالتين على الأقل:
1- النرخيم الاني الناتج عن الحمولة الحية فقط ومقارنته مع النسبة l/360 في حال لم يكن لدينا عناصر غير انشائية تتأثر بالترخيم ومع النسبة l/480 في حال كان لدينا عناصر غير انشائية تتأثر بالترخيم, وبنسبة أخرى لم يحددها الكود في حال كان لدينا عناصر غير انشائية شديدة الحساسية للترخيم وتحدد النسبة من مواصفات هذه العناصر
2- الجزء من الترخيم طويل الأمد اللذي يحصل بعد اضافة العناصر غير الانشائية نتيجة كل الحمولات التي تطبق بشكل متواصل مضافا اليها الترخيم الآني اللذي تسببه "جزء الحمولة الحية" اللذي يطبق بعد اضافة العناصر غير الانشائية وتكون متحركة "غير مطبقة بشكل متواصل", وتقارن بالقيمة 
l/240
أما طريقة حساب كل ترخيم من المذكور أعلاه فسبق شرحها بالتفصيل في المشاركات السابقة
وهناك ربما حالات أخرى متعددة مرتبطة بنوع المنشأ والحمولات المحتملة, ونوع العناصر غير الانشائية وتسلسل تطبيق الحمولات وعلاقتها بهذه العناصر, وحالات أخرى مرتبطة بطريقة التنفيذ وطريقة كأن تحمل بعض البلاطات عند صبها على بلاطات تدنوها في أزمنة معينة وتتابع معين
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في توضيح الفكرة أكثر


----------



## عمران الفاتح (25 مارس 2010)

الحمدلله مهندس حسان2 وصل

الحقيقة حضرتك رديت أثناء تعديل مشاركتى. فما إقتبسته حضرتك غير مكتمل.

أرجو أن تكون مازلت صابر على هذه المناقشة. بخصوص القيمة القصوى L/480 فهى تأخذ فى إعتبارها تأثير الإنكماش وزحف الخرسانة أيضا. فما هى الخطوات الواجب إتباعها (ترتيب حالات التحميل الغير خطية) فى برنامج SAFE12 هل هى نفسها الخطوات الأتية:

a. Add Dead Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term Cracked) started from Zero Initial Condition.
b. Add SDL Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term Cracked) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "Dead".

وبذلك أكون حققت الجزء الأول من الكود الأمريكى long term deflection due to all sustained loads


c. Add LL Load case using Nonlinear (Cracked) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "SDL".


وبذلك أكون حققت الجزء الثانى وهو immediate deflection due to any addtional live loads

كما ذكرت حضرتك مسبقا يمكن إضافة جزء من الحمل الحى وليكن فى حالة تحميل لا خطية طويلة الأجل مثلا حالة b1

وباقى الحمل الحى يكون فى حالة التحميل c

وشكرا جزيلا لك يا مهندس حسان2

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## wahid69 (25 مارس 2010)

استاذ حسان شكرا جزيلا لك على الشرح وبعيدا عن البرامج سؤال عن التشوهات التي يتعرض لها العنصر اذا كام مسبق الصنع ممكن تعطيني فكرة عن الموضوع اما انه نفس الحالة وخصوصا -Hollow core slabs
مع جزيلا الشكر مرة اخرى


----------



## حسان2 (25 مارس 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> الحمدلله مهندس حسان2 وصل
> 
> الحقيقة حضرتك رديت أثناء تعديل مشاركتى. فما إقتبسته حضرتك غير مكتمل.
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم عمران فاتح
أولا أعتذر عن ما سببته مصادفة أنني اقتبست مشاركتك قبل تعديلها, اذ لم أكن أتوقع أنك بصدد تعديلها
ثانيا أظن أنك قصدت في مشاركتك الحالية النسبة l/240 وليس l/480 اذ أن الأولى تتعلق بالترخيم طويل الأمد واللذي يخضع لتأثير اللانكماش والزحف أما الثاني فهو الترخيم الآني اللذي يخضع لتأثير للمقطع المتشقق ولكنه لا يخضع لتأثير اللانكماش والزحف والعوامل الأخرى المتعلقة بالترخيم طويل الأمد
اذا انطلقنا من أنك تتحدث عن النسبة l/240 "وهي حسب الكود الأمريكي وربما تكون في بعض الكودات الأخرى مطابقة" فان ما تفضلت به من تسلسل الحمولات اللاخطية صحيح وينقصه لتحقيق التطابق مع متطلبات الكود الأمريكي لهذه النسبة هو معرفة زمن تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية وطرح الهبوط اللذي سبق أن حصل قبل تركيبها, وعادة تركب هذه العناصر بعد تطبيق حمولة الوزن الذاتي وقبل تطبيق الحمولة الميتة الاضافية, أي يجب طرح الترخيم الآني الحاصل بسبب الحمولة الميتة الذاتية والتي يمكن استعمال حالة تحميل خاصة بها تبدأ من الصفر, الا اذا كان هناك حالة خاصة أن هذه العناصر لن يتم تركيبها الا بعد انقضاء مدة طويلة وتطيبق الحمولات الميتة الاضافية مثلا أو جزء منها فيتم اختيار حالة تحميل مناسبة للوضع
وهنا أود أن أنوه لما ورد في مشاركتك السابقة وبعض المشاركات عن علاقة الترخيم طويل الأمد بالقواطع التي توجد تحت البلاطة المدروسة واشدد على أن كل الكودات والتفاصيل النموذجية تتطلب وجود فاصل بين القواطع والبلاطة التي تعلوها تملأ بمواد قابلة للانضغاط "لها صفة مقاومة الحريق في حال كانت تفصل فراغين تتطلب المواصفات أن يكون أحدهما معزولا عن الحريق" تحدد سماكتها بما لايقل عن الترخيم المتوقع من البلاطة التي تعلوها, وبالتالي لا يوجد أي علاقة بين الترخيم طويل الأمد والقواطع أسفل البلاطة,


----------



## حسان2 (25 مارس 2010)

wahid69 قال:


> استاذ حسان شكرا جزيلا لك على الشرح وبعيدا عن البرامج سؤال عن التشوهات التي يتعرض لها العنصر اذا كام مسبق الصنع ممكن تعطيني فكرة عن الموضوع اما انه نفس الحالة وخصوصا -Hollow core slabs
> مع جزيلا الشكر مرة اخرى



الأخ الكريم wahid69 
دراسة التشوهات مطلوبة لأي عنصر انشائي مهما كان نوعه, سواء مسبق الصنع أو مصبوب في المكان أو مسبق الاجهاد أو لاحق الاجهاد ولكل حالة متطلباتها, فمثلا الـ Hollow core slabs تعتبر عناصر تعمل باتجاه واحد ولها متطلبات خاصة من ناحية التشوه وفي غالب الأحيان يستعان بالكامبر "وهو السهم العكسي" أثناء تنفيذها للتخفيف من التشوهات النهائية وابقاءها ضمن الحدود المقبولة خاصة في المجازات "spans" الكبيرة


----------



## hasan86 (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا أستاذنا الكبير حسان على هذا الشرح الرائع وفي الحقيقة لدي عدة تساؤلات:
أولا: ذكرت في معرض ردك الاول على التساؤل بأن الترخيم طويل الامد يمكن ايجاده من برنامج الايتابس مباشرة ولكن بطريقة مختلفة. هل ممكن ان نعرف هذه الطريقة لو تكرمت؟

ثانيا: لم أفهم في الواقع تصانيف الحدود المسموح بها للترخيم الموجودة في الكود الامريكي، فعندما نقول l/480، يذكر الكود بأنها تطبق في حالة المنشأ الذي يعتقد بأنه يتأثر بالترخيم طويل الامد في حال عدم وجود عناصر انشائية، 
وعندما نقول l/240، يذكر الكود بأنها تطبق في حالة المنشأ الذي يعتقد بأنه لا يتأثر بالترخيم طويل الامد في حال عدم وجود عناصر انشائية. هل من الممكن تسليط الضوء أكثر على القيم المسموحة وكذلك (l/180 or l/360) كيف أعرف أي من الحالات تنطبق على المنشأ الذي أدرسه، ما معنى اشتراط الكود بوجود عناصر غير انشائية تتأثر أو لا تتأثر بالترخيم، هل ممكن ضرب أمثلة واقعية على ذلك؟؟؟ 
في الحقيقة رأيت أحد المهندسين الذي يعتمد على الكود الامريكي دائما يقارن الترخيم بــ(l/480) بحجة أنها تعطي نتائج اكبر، وعندما ناقشته بأن ذلك يعتبر كبير وفي الغالب يتم تكبير العنصر حتى نتوافق مع القيمة الناتجة
رد علي بأن ذلك يجعله بعيدا عن الشكوك، هل هذا صحيح من وجهة نظركم؟؟؟ ومتى استخدم اي من القيم الاربعة؟؟ 

ثالثا: ما رأيكم في قضية الاعتماد على برنامج الايتابس في الحصول على الترخيم الاني فقط ومن ثم ضرب الناتج بــ ( 2) او (3) للحصول على الترخيم طويل الامد، هل من علاقة بين الترخيم الاني وطويل الامد؟؟ 

يا حبذا حفظكم الله لو ترشدونا الى القول الفصل في معرفة الحد المسموح به للترخيم، حيث تعددت الاكواد (هل هي l/480 or l/240 or l/180 or l/360 or l/250) لازالة اللبس عن الجميع
وأي من الانواع يجب أن يُقارن (هل هو الترخيم الاني على حده او طويل الامدعلى حده او مجموعهما) 

اسف على الاطالة وارجو أن يتسع صدرك لهذه الاسئلة وأنا على ثقة من أني سأجد ضالتي لديكم 
والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم (أخوكم الصغير: حسن)


----------



## عمران الفاتح (27 مارس 2010)

الأخ العزيز جدا المهندس المحترم حسان2

بعد التحية والسلام

أشكرك جدا على صبرك فى الرد بخصوص هذا الموضوع.

_أولا أعتذر عن ما سببته مصادفة أنني اقتبست مشاركتك قبل تعديلها, اذ لم أكن أتوقع أنك بصدد تعديلها_

لا داعى للإعتذار لأنك معلم كبير وكما ذكرت أنا مطمئن جاد لردودك.

ثانيا أظن أنك قصدت في مشاركتك الحالية النسبة l/240 وليس l/480 اذ أن الأولى تتعلق بالترخيم طويل الأمد واللذي يخضع لتأثير اللانكماش والزحف أما الثاني فهو الترخيم الآني اللذي يخضع لتأثير للمقطع المتشقق ولكنه لا يخضع لتأثير اللانكماش والزحف والعوامل الأخرى المتعلقة بالترخيم طويل الأمد

أنا أقصد كلتا القمتين عموما سواء I/240 أو I/480 وذلك حسب الشروط الموضحة فى الكود الأمريكى بجدول 
Table 9.5 b
وكما هو موضح بوصف الهبوط Deflection to be consodered


The part of the total deflection occurring after attachment of nonstructural elements (sum of long term deflection due to all sustained loads and the immediate deflection due to any addtional live loads) 

وذلك على قدر فهمى أنه أدخل تأثير الـ all sustained loads و ذكر أنها ستؤدى إلى long term deflection 
أى أن حالة التحميل تستدعى أن تكون غير خطية طويلة الأجل. فقط نوع العناصر (الملحقة) الغير إنشائية هو الذى سيحدد القيمة القصوى سواء كانت I/240 أو I/480

وسؤالى هنا خاص بالتعليق الذى تفضلت حضرتك به.

_اذا انطلقنا من أنك تتحدث عن النسبة l/240 "وهي حسب الكود الأمريكي وربما تكون في بعض الكودات الأخرى مطابقة" فان ما تفضلت به من تسلسل الحمولات اللاخطية صحيح وينقصه لتحقيق التطابق مع متطلبات الكود الأمريكي لهذه النسبة هو معرفة زمن تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية وطرح الهبوط اللذي سبق أن حصل قبل تركيبها, وعادة تركب هذه العناصر بعد تطبيق حمولة الوزن الذاتي وقبل تطبيق الحمولة الميتة الاضافية, أي يجب طرح الترخيم الآني الحاصل بسبب الحمولة الميتة الذاتية والتي يمكن استعمال حالة تحميل خاصة بها تبدأ من الصفر, الا اذا كان هناك حالة خاصة أن هذه العناصر لن يتم تركيبها الا بعد انقضاء مدة طويلة وتطيبق الحمولات الميتة الاضافية مثلا أو جزء منها فيتم اختيار حالة تحميل مناسبة للوضع_

فى الواقع وفى أغلب خطوات ومراحل الأنشاءات فعلا يتم تركيب العناصر (الملحقة) الغير إنشائية بعد حدوث الترخيم الأنى مباشرة (نتيجة الحمل الميت الخاص بالوزن الذاتى للخرسانة أو نتيجة الحمل الميت الخاص بالوزن الذاتى للخرسانة بالإضافة للحمل الميت الإضافى وذلك حسب الجدول الزمنى وظروف بناء المنشأ) مباشرة. أى أن تأثير الزحف والأنكماش غير موجود. ونادرا ما يتم تركيب العناصر (الملحقة) الغير إنشائية بعد حدوث الترخيم طويل الأجل نتيجة الزحف والأنكماش.

فيجب عمل مراجعتين, الأولى للترخيم الأنى وطرح الترخيم السابق للتركيب من الترخيم الكلى بعد التركيب مباشرة. أى أننا نعمل كالأتى وأرجو التصحيح لى يا مهندس حسان2

1-nonlinear cracked section load case including the structure dead load

2- nonlinear cracked section load case including the super dead load

يتم طرح الحالة الثانية (على إعتبار أن الحالة الثانية تمثل فقط وزن العنصر (الملحق) الغير إنشائى) من الحالة الأولى ومن ثم نقارنها بماذا :10: وهذا هو سؤالى الأول ماهى القيمة القصوى هنا فى هذه الحالة. (محتمل أن نكون حسب مواصفات العنصر (الملحق) الغير إنشائى حيث أن ذلك وارد أن تكون القيمة المذكورة فى مواصفات هذا العنصر أصغر من القيمة المذكورة فى الكود المستخدم).

والمراجعة الثانية للترخيم طويل الأجل

a. Add dead load case using nonlinear (long term cracked) started from zero initial condition.
b. Add sdl load case using nonlinear (long term cracked) started from using continue from state at end of nonlinear case "dead".

وبذلك أكون حققت الجزء الأول من الكود الأمريكى long term deflection due to all sustained loads


c. Add ll load case using nonlinear (cracked) started from using continue from state at end of nonlinear case "sdl".


وبذلك أكون حققت الجزء الثانى وهو immediate deflection due to any addtional live loads

كما ذكرت حضرتك مسبقا يمكن إضافة جزء من الحمل الحى وليكن فى حالة تحميل لا خطية طويلة الأجل مثلا حالة b1

وباقى الحمل الحى يكون فى حالة التحميل c

وهذا هو الوضع النهائى للمنشأ مع العنصر (الملحق) الغير إنشائى. فسؤالى الثانى هو بماذا نقارن الترخيم الكلى الأخير الظاهر فى حالة التحميل c 
حيث أن عملية الطرح هنا ستكون صعبة. وكما ذكرت محتمل المقارنة بقيمة مذكورة فى مواصفات العنصر (الملحق) الغير إنشائى. 

ومن كل ما سبق أرى أنى بعدت تماما عن القيم القصوى I/240 و I/480 لأن شرط إستخدام هذه القيم هو مقارنتها بجزء

_PART_ OF THE TOTAL DEFLECTION 

من الترخيم الكلى الذى يأخذ فى إعتباره تأثير الزحف والإنكماش.

فمثلا إذا كان العنصر (الملحق) الغير إنشائى هو CURTAIN WALL فماذا سنفعل حيال ذلك.

مهندس حسان2 برجاء (مرة أخرى إن سمح وقت حضرتك) عمل مثال لا داعى أن يكون بالأرقام لكن يكون مثل FLOW CHART يوضح عند أى حالة تحميل (وبعد إجراء عمليات الطرح المناسبة المطلوبة) نقارن بالقيم القصوى I/240 و I/480 المذكورة فى الكود الأمريكى

شكرا يا مهندس حسان2


----------



## حسان2 (27 مارس 2010)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح 
يبدو لي أن الطريقة التي تتابع فيها الموضوع بات ربما يسبب الكثير من الارباك والتشويش للمتابعين لذلك وتفاديا أن تختلط الأمور سأعود الى نقطة الصفر وأحاول شرح الخطوات الأساسية الواجب اتباعها لتحقيق متطلبات الكود الأمريكي "وهو موضوع حوارنا" الجدول 9.5b , وربما هذه العودة تتضمن اجابة لتساؤلات الأخ hasan86 في مشاركته الأخيرة, معتبرا أن شرح طريقة ادخال حالات التحميل المختلفة اللذي كان بداية هذا الموضوع كافيا .
وسأحاول أن أبقي كل حديثي باللغة العربية وسأترجم أي نص من الكود سأرجع اليه لابقاء أكثر سهولة للمتابعة لجميع الأخوات والأخوة المهتمين
*1- أولا لنبدأ من الفقرة الأولى من الكود وهي:*




 حالة سطح أخير مستوي لا يسند أو يرتبط به اي عناصر غير انشائية تتعرض للتلف بالترخيم الكبير وفي هذه الحالة الترخيم الواجب تدقيقه هو الترخيم الآني الناتج عن الحمولة الحية "كاملة" والنسبة التي لا يجوز تجاوزها هي L/180 حيث L هي مجاز "بحر span" البلاطة
للقيام بذلك نحتاج أن نعرف ما يلي:
أ- حمولة غير خطية للمقاطع المتشققة للحمولة الميتة الذاتية تبدأ من الصفر "non linear cracked dead load started from zero"
ب ـ حمولة غير خطية للمقاطع المتشققة للحمولات الميتة الاضافية تبدأ من الحمولة السابقة "nonlinear cracked super impose dead load started from dead load"
جـ حمولة غير خطية للمقاطع المتشققة للحمولات الحية "كاملة" تبدأ من الحمولة الميتة الاضافية "nonlinear cracked live load started from superimposed load"
وهنا فان الحمولة الأخيرة أعطتنا الترخيم الآني للمقاطع المتشققة الناتج عن الحمولات الميتة الذاتية اضافة للحمولات الميتة الاضافية اضافة للحمولات الحية
ونحن نحتاج الترخيم الآني للمقاطع المتشققة الناتج عن الحمولات الحية وحدها لذلك نحتاج لأن تطرح من الترخيم الناتج في جـ الترخيم الناتج في ب ـ وهو الترخيم الناتج عن كلا الحمولات الميتة, وهذا منطقي في الحالة العامة اذ أن الحمولات الميتة الاضافية تطبق بعد الحمولة الميتة الذاتية وقبل الحمولة الحية
والنتيجة النهائية للترخيم الآني نتيجة الحمولة الحية تتم مقارنته بالنسبة L/180 المحددة في البند الأول من الجدول 9.5b في الكود الأمريكي:

*2- ثانيا: الحالة الثانية "الفقرة الثانية من الكود" وهي نفس الحالة الأولى وانما على بلاطة طابق "وليست السطح الأخير"*



تستعمل نفس الخطوات السابقة "كما في الحالة الأولى تماما" والفرق الوحيد هو أن النتيجة تقارن بالنسبة L/360 
وهنا ربما من المفيد توضيح ما هي العناصر غير الانشائية التي لاتتأثر بالترخيم الكبير وما هي العناصر الانشائية التي تتأثر بالترخيم الكبير؟
من الناحية العملية وفي الحالات الاعتيادية حيث توجد قواطع من البلوك الاسمنتي واكساءات من الطينة والبلاط العادي او الرخام العادي والدهانات العادية تعتبر هذه الاكساءات من النوع اللذي لا يتأثر بالترخيم الكبير
والحالات التي يوجد فيها انواع أخرى من القواطع أو الاكساءات الحساسة فتعتبر تحت تصنيف العناصر التي تتأثر ما لم يكن لها مواصفات خاصة تتطلب مراعاة أكبر في الترخيم المسموح
ولو أخذنا مثلا حالة وجود "curtain wall" ففي هذه الحالة عادة تجرى دراسة الـ curtain wall على أساس امكانية حصول تشوهات في البناء ناتجة عن الحمولات المختلفة "الشاقولية والأفقية" وعلى ضوء التنسيق بين متطلبات هذه الدراسة والمتطلبات الانشائية يتم تحديد الترخيم الأعظمي المسموح به واللذي يحصل بعد تركيب الـ curtain wall 
وباختصار فان الطريقة التي تم استعراضها هي الطريقة الأكثر دقة التي يتيحها برنامج السيف csi safe , وهناك طرق أخرى أقل دقة وأكثر تقريبية يمكن استعمالها ولكنها تعطي نتائج أكبر مما يزيد التكاليف ولا يتيح لنا الاستفادة من القدرات المهمة المتاحة في برنامج السيف, ومن هذه الطرق هو حساب الترخيم الآني للمقاطع المتشققة وضربه بعامل "يتعلق بالمدة التي يتم حساب الترخيم بعدها" والكود يعطي مؤشرات بهذا الخصوص
والطريقة الأخرى مثلا للترخيم الآني للحمولات الحية هو استعمال حالة تحميل لا خطي واحدة للحمولة الحية كاملة تبدأ من الصفر "كذلك النتائج هنا أقل دقة وأكثر تكلفة"
وسأعود لشرح الفقرات الأخرى من الجدول في مشاركة قادمة
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في توضيح الفكرة واجلاء اللبس اللذي حصل سابقا
ولكم جميعا تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## عمران الفاتح (5 أبريل 2010)

المهندس المحترم حسان2
ألف مبروك لحصولك على الوسام وللأمام دائما فى خدمة أخوانك ....
لى رجاء لو تسمح تكمل توضيح الجزء الثانى من جدول 9.5b من الكود الأمريكى (الحالة الثالثة والحالة الرابعة) كما ذكرت حضرتك بمثال وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسان2 (5 أبريل 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> المهندس المحترم حسان2
> ألف مبروك لحصولك على الوسام وللأمام دائما فى خدمة أخوانك ....
> لى رجاء لو تسمح تكمل توضيح الجزء الثانى من جدول 9.5b من الكود الأمريكى (الحالة الثالثة والحالة الرابعة) كما ذكرت حضرتك بمثال وشكرا جزيلا



الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح
أعتذر عن التأخير بسبب كثرة المشاغل وانشاء الله ساستكمل الاجابة خلال الأربع وعشرين ساعة القادمة
وأستغلها فرصة لشكر القائمين على المنتدى ولك ولكل الأخوات والأخوة على لفتتهم الكريمة وأعتذر منهم جميعا انني لم أنتبه لها في حينها على الرغم من دخولي وتهنئتي للمتميزين الجدد,اذ كنت أدخل لقترة قصيرة وأخرج لظروف العمل, و فاتني أن أقرأ مشاركة الأخ أبو الحلول اللطيفة الى نهايتها ولم أنتبه للأمر حتى جاءتني رسالة خاصة من أحد الأخوة
أكرر شكري وتقديري وامتناني لكم جميعا, وهنا لا بد لي أن أقرر حقيقة اننا جميعا مستفيدين من هذه الحوارات وليس لأحد فضل على أحد والفضل كله لله.


----------



## حسان2 (6 أبريل 2010)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
نستكمل استعراض متطلبات الكود الأمريكي للتحقق من الترخيم "الجدول 9.2b" وتطبيقها في برنامج السيف csi safe 12 
*3- الحالة الثالثة وهي:*




حالة سطح أخير أو بلاطة طابق يسند أو يرتبط به عناصر غير انشائية تتأثر بالترخيم الكبير "تتعرض للتخريب"  
الترخيم اللذي يجب التدقيق عليه هو: الجزء من الترخيم الكلي اللذي يحدث بعد تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية ( مجموع الترخيم طويل الأمد نتيجة الحمولات التي تبقى لقترة طويلة والحمولة الآنية الناتجة عن اي حمولة حية اضافية)
النسبة يجب ألا تتجاوز L/480 
قبل استعراض خطوات العمل على برنامج السيف سنفترض أن البلاطة التي سنأخذها كمثال تتعرض للحمولات التالية:
1- حمولة ميتة "الوزن الذاتي" DL
2- حمولة ميتة اضافية SDL 
3- حمولة حية
وسنفترض أن استثمار المنشأة يفترض وجود 50% من الحمولة الحية بشكل دائم والـ 50% الأخرى متحركة
للقيام بذلك في برنلمج السيف نحتاج أن نعرف الحمولات التالية:
1- حمولة غير خطية طويلة الأمد للمقاطع المتشققة للحمولة الميتة "الوزن الذاتي" تبدأ من الصفر ( non linear long term cracked DL )
2- حمولة غير خطية طويلة الأمد للمقاطع المتشققة للحمولة الميتة الاضافية تبدأ من نهاية الحمولة السابقة ( nonlinear long term cracked SDL started from nonlinear long term cracked DL
3- حمولة غير خطية طويلة الأمد للمقاطع المتشققة لـ 50% من الحمولة الحية تبدأ من نهاية الحمولة السابقة في 2 ( non linear long term cracked 0.5LL started from non linear long term cracked SDL
4- حمولة غير خطية للمقاطع المتشققة لـ 50% من الحمولة الحية تبدأ من الحمولة السابقة في 3 (non linear cracked 0.5LL started from non linear long term cracked 0.5LL 

عند قراء نتيجة الحمولة 4 ( non linear cracked 0.5LL) فاننا نحصل على الترخيم الكلي طويل الأمد الناتج عن مجموع الحمولات التي تطبق لمدة دائمة "DL+SDL+0.5LL" مضافا اليها الترخيم الآني الناتج عن 0.5LL المتحركة.
يلزمنا أن نطرح من هذه النتيجة الترخيم اللذي حصل قبل اضافة العناصر غير الانشائية وهو الترخيم الآني الناتج عن الحمولة الميتة "الوزن الذاتي" لذلك يجب أن نضيف الحمول:
5- حمولة غير حطية للمقاطع المتشققة للحمولة الميتة الوزن الذاتي تبدأ من الصفر(non linear cracked DL started from zero)
أي أننا نطرح الترخيم المقروء في 5 من الترخيم المقروء في 4 والنتيجة نقارنها بالنسبة L/480 المحددة في الكود الأمريكي "الجدول 9.2b " أي :
deflection in 4 - deflection in 5 = or smaller than L/480 

*4- الحالة الرابعة وهي: *




حالة سطح أخير أو بلاطة طابق يسند أو يرتبط به عناصر غير انشائية لا تتأثر بالترخيم الكبير  
الترخيم اللذي يجب التدقيق عليه هو: الجزء من الترخيم الكلي اللذي يحدث بعد تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية ( مجموع الترخيم طويل الأمد نتيجة الحمولات التي تبقى لقترة طويلة والحمولة الآنية الناتجة عن اي حمولة حية اضافية)
النسبة يجب ألا تتجاوز L/240 
خطوات العمل هي نفس خطوات الحالة السابقة تماما والفرق الوحيد أن المقارنة تتم مع النسبة L/240 
وهنا تجدر الاشارة الى أن الكود الأمريكي يسمح بتجاوز النسبة L/480 في الحالة الثالثة في حال القيام بالقياسات والاجراءات الكافية لتفادي تخرب العناصر غير الانشائية, كم أنه يسمح بتجاوز النسبة L/240 في الحالة الرابعة في حال تنفيذ camber "سهم عكسي" بحيث يبقى الترخيم النهائي "الترخيم المحسوب ناقص السهم العكسي" ضمن حدود النسبة L/240 , كما أنه يشترط ألا يتجاوز الترخيم النسبة التي تحددها مواصفات العناصر غير الانشائية "في حال أنها تختلف عن L/240 " 
أرجو أن يكون هذا الاستعراض كافيا لتوضيح الفكرة
وتقبلو جميعا تقديري واحترامي


----------



## عمران الفاتح (6 أبريل 2010)

الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2

أشكرك لسرعة ردك

لى تعليق صغير وهو أن المثال الذى ذكرته حضرتك للحالة الثالثة يأخذ فى إعتباره أن الـ SDL هو حمل من العنصر الملحق الغير إنشائى فقط. ولا يشمل أى أحمال أخرى. والـ DL حالة تأخذ فى إعتبارها وزن الخرسانة الذاتى ووزن جميع العناصر المعمارية (ما عدا وزن العنصر الملحق الغير إنشائى) ووزن جميع عناصر الإلكتروميكانك وذلك لأن حضرتك لم تذكر الـ SDL فى حالة سادسة مثلا. وأنا متفق معك تماما بأن نوع تحليل الحالة الخامسة يكون NONLINEAR CRAKED (ترخيم آنى) فقط حيث أن ذلك سيعطى قيمة أكبر للفرق فى الترخيم بين الحالة الرابعة والحالة الخامسة

أى MAX OF 
deflection in 4 - deflection in 5 
.

أما إذا كان الـ SDL يتضمن جميع الأوزان المعمارية والإلكتروميكانيكية ووزن العنصر الملحق الغير إنشائى فيجب عمل حالة سادسة NONLINEAR CRACKED تبدأ من الحالة الخامسة وتكون فيها كل أوزان الـ SDL السابقة لكن بدون وزن العنصر الملحق الغير إنشائى. ونطرح الحالة الرابعة من الحالة السادسة. حيث أن تركيب العنصر الملحق الغير إنشائى متزامن مع تركيب باقى العناصر المعمارية وعناصر الإليكتروميكانيك. فما رأى حضرتك وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## حسان2 (6 أبريل 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2
> 
> أشكرك لسرعة ردك
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح
اذا راجعت مشاركتي فانك ستلاحظ ان الحمولة الثانية "2" هتمثل الحمولة الميتة الاضافية sdl وتتضمن جميع الأوزان المعمارية والاليكترونية بما فيها وزن العنصر الغير انشائي, وتسلسل الحمولات اللذي وضحته يشمل ؟:
1- الميتة "طويلة الأمد" وهي تشمل الوزن الذاتي للبلاطة فقط "وليست كما ذكرت تشمل كل شيئ ما عدا العنصر غير الانشائي" dl
2- الميتة الاضافية "طويلة الأمد" sdl بما فيها العنصر غير الانشائي "وليس للعنصر غير الانشائي فقط كما ذكرت أنت" 
3- نصف الحمولة الحية "دائمة" طويلة الأمد
4- نصف الحمولة الميتة "متحركة" الآنية
أي أننا نحصل من الحمولة 4 كما ذكرت مجموع الترخيم طويل الأمد لكل الحمولات الدائمة مضافا له الترخيم الآني من الحمولة المتحركة
ثم الحمولة الخامسة رقم 5- وهي حمولة dl آنية تبدا من الصفر
كما ذكرت فان العنصر غير الانشائي يتم تركيبه في نفس الوقت مع بقية الحمولات الميتة الاضافية وبالتالي فان الترخيم اللذي يحصل قبل تركيبه هو ترخيم آني ناتج عن الوزن الذاتي فقط " وهو ما توخيته في الحمولة 5"
وبالتالي طرح الترخيم في الحمولة 5 من الترخيم في الحمولة 4 يعطي النتيجة التي يطلب الكود مقارنتها
أما اذا اضفنا حالة سادسة كما تفضلت تشمل كل الـحمولات الميتة الاضافية فنكون قد كررنا هذه الحمولة مرتين "أي اننا حصلنا مرتين على الترخيم الآني الناتج عن الـ sdl" اذ أن الترخيم طويل الأمد الناتج عنها قد تم أخذه بالاعتبار في الحمولة رقم 2 وهذا يشمل الترخيم الآني الناتج عنه, فبالتعريف كل ترخيم طويل الأمد لحمولة دائمة يشمل ضمنا الترخيم الآني لنفس الحمولة اذ أن الترخيم طويل الأمد هو استمرار للترخيم من لحظة تطبيق الحمولة وحتى مضي 5 سنوات "أو حسب الكود المتبع"
واذا نفذنا ما تفضلت به بطرح الحالة الرابعة من الحالة السادسة نكون قد استبعدنا الترخيم طويل الأمد الناتج عن الـ SDL واستبقينا فقط الترخيم الآني الناتج عنها وهذا مخالف للكودلأن النتيجة النهائية التي ستحصل عليها تمثل:
الترخيم طويل الأمد الناتج عن الحمولة الميتة "الوزن الذاتي" ونصف الحمولة الحية "الدائمة" ووزن الجدار فقط مضافا اليها الترخيم الآني الناتج عن نصف الحمولة الحية "متحركة" والترخيم الآني الناتج عن الحمولات الميتة الاضافية "باستثناء الجدار"
أرجو أن أكون قد استطعت توضيح الفكرة
مع تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (6 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح
فاتني عند قراءة مشاركتك الأخيرة أنك اقترحت أن تبدأ الحمولة السادسة من الحمولة الخامسة وهذا يعني انها تشمل الترخيم الآني الناتج عن الحمولة الذاتية والترخيم الآني الناتج عن الحمولة الاضافية ما عدا الجدار
فاذا كان الأمر كذلك كيف يمكن أن نطرح منها نتيجة الحمولة رقم 4 والتي تتضمن الترخيم الكلي طويل الأمد مضافا له الترخيم الآني من الحمولة الحية المتحركة؟؟؟؟
وكانت مشاركتي السابقة لهذه مبنية على فهمي ان الحمولة رقم 6 ستبدأ من الحمولة الرابعة, فأعتذر عن التسرع في قراءة مشاركتك
وكنتيجة فان ما جاء في مشاكتي التي شرحت فيها متطلبات الكود بالنسبة للترخيم طويل الأمد تبقى صحيحة وتمثل ما ينص عليه الكود "من وجهة نظري"


----------



## عمران الفاتح (7 أبريل 2010)

الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2

فعلا عندك حق بخصوص تأثير الحمل الحى.
أنا توصلت لحل يتماشى مع متطلبات الكود الأمريكى وفى نفس الوقت مقنع إلى حد ما بخصوص عملية إستخلاص (فصل) قيمة الترخيم الناتجة عن وزن العنصر الملحق الغير إنشائى.
_STC _: Nonlinear Short term cracked analysis load case​ 
_LTC _: Nonlinear Long term cracked analysis load case​ 
DL : Own weight of concrete​ 
SDL : All architectural loads ( including the attached non-structural element load ) and all electromechanical loads​ 
SDLW :All architectural loads ( without the attached non-structural element load ) and all electromechanical loads​ 
0.5LL : Part of live load​ 
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 : Load case no​ 
_STC_ ( 4, 0.5LL ( _LTC_ ( 3, 0.5LL ( 2, SDL ( 1, DL ) ) ) ) ) ...................Stage A​ 
_STC_ ( 6, SDLW( 5, DL ) ) ..........................................................Stage B​ 
According to stage A, the deflection due to SDL is ​ 
Deflection of Load Case 4 - Deflection of Load case 1 - Deflection of Load Case 2​ 
According to stage B, the deflection due to SDLW is​ 
Deflection of Load Case 6 - Deflection of Load case 5 ​ 
The deflection due to the attached non-structural element load only is ​ 
The deflection due to SDL - The deflection due to SDLW​ 

To be compared with L/480 or L/240 according to the type of the attached non-structural element and the deflection limit provided by the specification of that element​ 
فما رأى حضرتك:31::13:​ 
تحياتى​ ​


----------



## حسان2 (7 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح
قبل أن أدقق اقتراحك الأخير , لفت نظري أنك تحاول فصل الترخيم الناتج عن وزن الجدار او العنصر غير الانشائي, ولا أعرف لماذا تريد فصله فهو من لحظة اضافته وزنه سيؤثر على الترخيم وهو سيتأثر به ولا أرى مبررا لفصل وزنه, وعادة تدقيق الترخيم لا يجري لجدار بعينه وانما لمجموع الجدران أو العناصر غير الانشائية لأنها تنفذ عادة في نفس الوقت, واذا كان أخد الجدران له خصوصية ما في حساسيته للترخيم فيمكن تدقيق الترخيم في مكان وجوده ومقارنته بالنسبة الملائمة.


----------



## عمران الفاتح (7 أبريل 2010)

الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2

أنا فهمت ما تقصده حضرتك لكن حضرتك لم تخصم قيمة الترخيم الناتج من الحمل الحى وذلك أنا أخذته فى الإعتبار كما يلى

أى تكون بهذه الصورة

_STC _: Nonlinear Short term cracked analysis load case​


_LTC _: Nonlinear Long term cracked analysis load case​ 
DL : Own weight of concrete​ 
SDL : All architectural loads ( including the attached non-structural element load ) and all electromechanical loads​ 
0.5LL : Part of live load ​ 
1, 2, 3, 4, 5 : Load case no​ 
_STC_ ( 4, 0.5LL ( _LTC_ ( 3, 0.5LL ( 2, SDL ( 1, DL ) ) ) ) ) ...................Stage A​ 

_STC_ ( 5, DL ) ................................................................. ........Stage B​ 
According to stages A and B, the deflection due to SDL only is ​ 
Deflection of Load Case 4 - Deflection of Load case 5 - Deflection of Load case 2​ 
To be compared with L/480 or L/240 according to the type of the attached non-structural element and the deflection limit provided by the specification of that element​ 
أى أن عملية الطرح تستدعى خصم حالة تحميل 2 حتى نكون تجنبنا تأثير الحمل الحى . أما عن المثال الذى تفضلت حضرتك وشرحته فى المشاركة رقم 52 
فحضرتك لم تطرح (تخصم) قيمة الترخيم الناتج من الحمل الحى.​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
أما إذا كان الحمل الحى نفسه يشتمل على عناصر ملحقة غير إنشائية وبالتالى سيكون الترتيب هكذا​ 
_LTC _: Nonlinear Long term cracked analysis load case​ 
_S__TC _: Nonlinear Short term cracked analysis load case​ 

DL : Own weight of concrete​ 
SDL : All architectural loads ( including the attached non-structural element load ) and all electromechanical loads​ 
0.5LL : Part of live loads including the other attached non-structural elements​ 
1, 2, 3, 4 : Load case no​ 
_STC_ ( 4, 0.5LL ( _LTC_ ( 3, 0.5LL ( 2, SDL ( 1, DL ) ) ) ) ) ...................Stage A​ 
_STC_ 5, DL ..............................................................................Stage C​ 

According to stages A and C, the deflection due to SDL and LL is ​ 
Deflection of Load Case 4 - Deflection of Load case 5​ 
To be compared with L/480 or L/240 according to the type of the attached non-structural element and the deflection limit provided by the specification of that element​ 
ملاحظة : الحالة الأولى والخامسة تبدأن من الصفر​ 
فما رأى حضرتك:31::13:​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أما بخصوص جملة حضرتك الأخيرة . 
, واذا كان أخد الجدران له خصوصية ما في حساسيته للترخيم فيمكن تدقيق الترخيم في مكان وجوده ومقارنته بالنسبة الملائمة.
برجاء إعطاء مثال لها​ 

تحياتى​ ​


----------



## عمران الفاتح (7 أبريل 2010)

الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2

أنا فهمت ما تقصده حضرتك لكن حضرتك لم تخصم قيمة الترخيم الناتج من الحمل الحى وذلك أنا أخذته فى الإعتبار كما يلى

أى تكون بهذه الصورة


_LTC _: Nonlinear Long term cracked analysis load case

_S__TC _: Nonlinear Short term cracked analysis load case

DL : Own weight of concrete

SDL : All architectural loads ( including the attached non-structural element load ) and all electromechanical loads

0.5LL : Part of live load

1, 2, 3, 4, 5 : Load case no​_STC_ ( 4, 0.5LL ( _LTC_ ( 3, 0.5LL ( 2, SDL ( 1, DL ) ) ) ) ) ...................Stage A​ 

_STC_ ( 5, DL ) ................................................................. ........Stage B​ 
According to stages A and B, the deflection due to SDL only is​ 
Deflection of Load Case 4 - Deflection of Load case 5 - Deflection of Load case 2​ 
To be compared with L/480 or L/240 according to the type of the attached non-structural element and the deflection limit provided by the specification of that element​أى أن عملية الطرح تستدعى خصم حالة تحميل 2 حتى نكون تجنبنا تأثير الحمل الحى . لأن المطلوب هو فقط مراجعة ومقارنة الترخيم نتيجة العناصر الملحقة الغير إنشائية كما يذكر فى الكود الأمريكى:​ 
That part of the total deflection occurring after attachment of nonstructural elements

Total deflection is the sum of 
long term deflection due to all sustained loads 
( Cases 1, 2 and 3 )
and the immediate deflection due to any addtional live loads
Case 4
أما عن المثال الذى تفضلت حضرتك وشرحته فى المشاركة رقم 52 
فحضرتك لم تطرح (تخصم) قيمة الترخيم الناتج من الحمل الحى.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أما إذا كان الحمل الحى نفسه يشتمل على عناصر ملحقة غير إنشائية وبالتالى سيكون الترتيب هكذا​ 
_LTC _: Nonlinear Long term cracked analysis load case
_S__TC _: Nonlinear Short term cracked analysis load case
DL : Own weight of concrete
SDL : All architectural loads ( including the attached non-structural element load ) and all electromechanical loads
0.5LL : Part of live loads including the other attached non-structural elements
1, 2, 3, 4 : Load case no​ 

_STC_ ( 4, 0.5LL ( _LTC_ ( 3, 0.5LL ( 2, SDL ( 1, DL ) ) ) ) ) ...................Stage A​ 
_S__TC_ 5, DL ..............................................................................Stage C​ 
According to stages A and C, the deflection due to SDL and LL is ​ 
Deflection of Load Case 4 - Deflection of Load case 5

To be compared with L/480 or L/240 according to the type of the attached non-structural element and the deflection limit provided by the specification of that element​ 
ملاحظة : الحالة الأولى والخامسة تبدأن من الصفر​ 
فما رأى حضرتك:31::13:​ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أما بخصوص جملة حضرتك الأخيرة . 
, واذا كان أخد الجدران له خصوصية ما في حساسيته للترخيم فيمكن تدقيق الترخيم في مكان وجوده ومقارنته بالنسبة الملائمة.

برجاء إعطاء مثال لها
تحياتى​ 






​


----------



## حسان2 (7 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم عمران فاتح
قبل أن أتبحر في اقتراحك اذ أنني دخلت ومضطر أن أخرج على عجل, لم أفهم لماذا تريدني أن أخصم قيمة الترخيم الناتج عن الحمولة الحية؟؟؟؟ فالكود "أرجو أن تقرأه بتمعن" ينص على اعتبار كل الحمولات التي تبقى لمدة طويلة "منها جزء من الحمولة الحية" مضافا لها الترخيم الآني الناتج عن اية حمولة حية اضافية "وهي الجزء المتبقي من الحمولة الحية" وهذا ما حققته في شرحي السابق ولا أرى لماذا أنت تصر على خصم الترحيم الناتج عن الحمولة الحية؟


----------



## عمران الفاتح (7 أبريل 2010)

الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2

لست أنا من يريد خصم الترخيم الناتج من تأثير الحمل الحى. بل هذا النص من الكود الأمريكى المذكور فى جدول 9.5b


That part of the total deflection occurring after attachment of nonstructural elements

أى أنه قيمة الترخيم الصافية الناتج عن العناصر الملحقة الغير إنشائية فقط

أى بدون تأثيرالوزن الذاتى للخرسانة وبدون تأثير الحمل الحى


فهل الحمل الحى يحتوى على عناصر ملحقة غير إنشائية؟ إذا كان يحتوى إذن فكلامك صحيح وذلك ما أوضحته فى الجزء الثانى من مشاركتى رقم 59

تحياتى


----------



## حسان2 (7 أبريل 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> الأخ العزيز مهندس حسان2
> 
> لست أنا من يريد خصم الترخيم الناتج من تأثير الحمل الحى. بل هذا النص من الكود الأمريكى المذكور فى جدول 9.5b
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز عمران محمد
يبدو لي أن هناك بعض التشويش في تفسير نص الكود الأمريكي لديك دعنا نقرأه مرة أخرى سوية:
النص بترجمته الحرفية يقول: الجزء من الترخيم الكلي اللذي يحدث بعد تثبيت العناصر غير الانشائية
ماذا يحدث قبل تثبيت العناصر الانشائية؟ الحمولات التي تطبق قبل تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية هي الوزن الذاتي فقط, أما الحمولة الحية المتحركة فهي قد تطبق قبل وتزال ثم يعاد تطبيقها بعد فهي بطبيعتها متحركة قابلة للوجود او عدم الوجود في كل الأزمان, , اما الجزء من الحمولة الحية الدائمة فلا يطبق الا بعد تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية, وهذا يعني أن الترخيم الناتج عن الحمولة الحية بنوعيها كله يحدث بعد تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية ويجب ادخاله في القيمة التي نريد مقارنتها,
كذلك ما ذا يحدث من لحظة تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية وما بعد؟ هو اضافة كل أنواع الحمولات الميتة الاضافية بما فيها هذه الجدران واضافة الحمولات الحية بنوعيها "المتحركة والدائمة" 
وكمحصلة لهذا المفهوم فان الترخيم الآني الناتج عن الوزن الذاتي فقط هو اللذي يجب خصمه من الترخيم الكلي المذكور أعلاه


----------



## عمران الفاتح (7 أبريل 2010)

العزيز مهندس حسان2

أشكرك لتواصلك معى وطول بالك وصبرك

ما قد فهمته مؤخرا من حضرتك أن المقصود من النص 
That part of the total deflection occurring after attachment of nonstructural elements

هو قيمة الترخيم من زمن تركيب العناصر الملحقة الغير إنشائية و إلى ما بعد ذلك لنهاية جميع أنواع الحمولات المتوقعة وبالتالى فأن هذا النص السابق لا يقتصر على قيمة الترخيم الناتجة من تركيب العناصر الملحقة الغير إنشائية فقط.

أنا متشكر جدا جدا على طول بالك على هذه المناقشة.


----------



## حسان2 (7 أبريل 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> العزيز مهندس حسان2
> 
> أشكرك لتواصلك معى وطول بالك وصبرك
> 
> ...


أخي العزيز عمران فاتح
بالضبط هذا هو المقصود بنص الكود وهذا ما ابتغيته من الخطوات التي وضعتها في مشاركتي الأولى حول هذا النص
لا شك أن الحوار دائما مفيد ولكل أطرافه فلولا حوار الآراء واختلافها لما كان هناك أي تطور بالنتيجة, أحيي فيك اهتمامك واصرارك على الوصول الى فهم واضح لأي موضوع تطرقه, وهذه صفة مهمة لكل من يريد أن يتطور باستمرار


----------



## engabogabr (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الاكثر من راائع صراحة انا مسكت ورقة وقلم وكتبتهذة المشاركات الرائعة ...
ولكن عندي سؤالين ....
الاول ..
اثناء حلى لبلاطة فلات سلاب على الساب وجدت ان الدفلكشن عالي شوية والمبنى كان مبنى سكني احمالة عادية 200 حي و150 غطاء وكان الدفلكشن 2 سم والبحر كان 6 متر فالمسموح بة حسب الكود المصري البحر على 250 اي 2.4 سم فاحسست ان الدفلكشن عالي فقلت ازود سمك البلاطة من 20 الى 25 سم اعتقادا مني ان ذلك يقلل الدفلكشن ..ولكن وجدت المشكلة الكبيرة ان الدفلكشن زاد ..فسؤالي هو كيف ذلك وماذا افعل مثلا وانا بحل بلاطة وجدت ان الدفلكشن غير امن ازود اية واقلل اية ......
السؤال الثاني ..
قال لي احد الاخوة انة عند تعريف البلاطة يجب اختيار امر set modifier وتغير قيمة m11 و m22 حتى تعطي قيم للدفلكشن صحيحة تغيرها من 1 الى 0.25 في البلاطات و0.75 في الاعمدة والكمرات ...
اسف في سؤال ثالث..
يقول بعض الاخوة ان قيم الدفلكشن الناتجة من الساب او الايتاب قيم غير حقيقية يجب ضربها في 2 حتى تكون حقيقية وبصراحة الموضوع دة صعب اوي هيدينا قطاعات اوفر اوي ... فما صحة ذلك ..


----------



## عمران الفاتح (10 أبريل 2010)

مهندس حسان2
كيف حالك أتمنى أن تكون بصحة جيدة أشكرك جدا على إهتمامك بالرد على تعليقاتى وكل ما أريده هو فهم للموضوعات حتى لا أكون مجرد مستخدم للبرامج بدون ربطها بالواقع العملى أو متطلبات الأكواد. وأشكرك مرة أخرى على كلامك اللطيف.

الحقيقة يوجد موضوع قديم على هذا الرابط يخص الـ MODE SHAPES وكيفية دمج نتائجهم فى برنامج SAFE12
برجاء الرجوع لهذا الرابط وإبداء الرأى فى هذا الموضوع (ملاحظة : كل ما يهمنى هو أن الأحمال الواقعة على البلاطة الخرسانية هى أحمال رأسية ولا دخل لى ببرنامج الـ ETABS فى هذا الموضوع. مثلا حمل ماكينة موضوعة على بلاطة خرسانية. يوجد مثال على موقع شركة CSI هو آخر مثال فى هذا الرابط

http://www.csiberkeley.com/Support_WL_SAFE.html
مثال الـ MODAL ANALYSIS

لكن يتوقف المثال عند إيجاد الترخيم المصاحب لكل SHAPE MODE أما كيفية إستخدام هذه النتائج فى التصميم وإيجاد مساحات حديد التسليح فلم ترد فى هذا المثال. وفى نفس الموضوع أشرت لإستخدام برنامج الـ EXCEL فى عملية التجميع لكن لا أدرى إذا كان هذا الحل صحيح أم لا)

وشكرا جزيلا 
الرابط هو http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139254-2.html
تحياتى


----------



## حسان2 (10 أبريل 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> مهندس حسان2
> كيف حالك أتمنى أن تكون بصحة جيدة أشكرك جدا على إهتمامك بالرد على تعليقاتى وكل ما أريده هو فهم للموضوعات حتى لا أكون مجرد مستخدم للبرامج بدون ربطها بالواقع العملى أو متطلبات الأكواد. وأشكرك مرة أخرى على كلامك اللطيف.
> 
> الحقيقة يوجد موضوع قديم على هذا الرابط يخص الـ mode shapes وكيفية دمج نتائجهم فى برنامج safe12
> ...



الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح
سأحاول الاطلاع على المثال اللذي ذكرته وأعود اليك في أقرب وقت ممكن
ولك تحياتي


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم شباب ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجو تقبل مداخلتى قد اكون مخطا او مصيب ادعو الله ان يتسع صدر لاساتذة لملاحظاتى 

اول شى اقول ان هناك كتاب اسمةpac notes in aci عند حساب الترخيم طويل الامد ياخد كل الحمل الميت مشمول الوزن الزاتى ويضيف علية خمسين فى المية من الحمل الحى ويسمية sustained load ويضرب هزا الحمل فى معامل الانكماش والزحف ويضيفة الى الترخيم الانى للحمل الحى ويقارنة بالقيم المزكورة


9.5.2.5, 
spans. Note that sustained​loads include dead load and that portion of live load that is sustained


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (10 أبريل 2010)

ثانى ملاحظة ان notse الى من شركةcsi عن الترخيم كالتالى

2) Long Term Cracked Deflection:
a. Add Dead Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term Cracked) started from Zero Initial Condition.
b. Add SDL Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "Dead".
c. Add LL Load case using Nonlinear (Cracked) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "SDL".

​​​​هل لاحظتم ان الحالة c ياخذ الحمل الحى cracked)مش )long teram cracked

ولكن لم يحدد اذا كان كامل الحمل ام جذء منة وانا شخصيا اعتقدة انة جزذ من الحمل الميت



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ارحو ان اكون وضحت ما اريد ان اقولة واكيد المهندس حسان عندة الرد بارك الله فية ​


----------



## فاعـل خير (10 أبريل 2010)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم شباب ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ارجو تقبل مداخلتى قد اكون مخطا او مصيب ادعو الله ان يتسع صدر لاساتذة لملاحظاتى
> 
> اول شى اقول ان هناك كتاب اسمةpac notes in aci عند حساب الترخيم طويل الامد ياخد كل الحمل الميت مشمول الوزن الزاتى ويضيف علية خمسين فى المية من الحمل الحى ويسمية sustained load ويضرب هزا الحمل فى معامل الانكماش والزحف ويضيفة الى الترخيم الانى للحمل الحى ويقارنة بالقيم المزكورة
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم مهندس تحسونة
اذا أعدت قراءة الشرح السابق للترخيم طويل الأمد ستراه متطابقا تماما مع ما ذكرته ومع الكود الأمريكي


----------



## engabogabr (10 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الاكثر من راائع صراحة انا مسكت ورقة وقلم وكتبتهذة المشاركات الرائعة ...
ولكن عندي سؤالين ....
الاول ..
اثناء حلى لبلاطة فلات سلاب على الساب وجدت ان الدفلكشن عالي شوية والمبنى كان مبنى سكني احمالة عادية 200 حي و150 غطاء وكان الدفلكشن 2 سم والبحر كان 6 متر فالمسموح بة حسب الكود المصري البحر على 250 اي 2.4 سم فاحسست ان الدفلكشن عالي فقلت ازود سمك البلاطة من 20 الى 25 سم اعتقادا مني ان ذلك يقلل الدفلكشن ..ولكن وجدت المشكلة الكبيرة ان الدفلكشن زاد ..فسؤالي هو كيف ذلك وماذا افعل مثلا وانا بحل بلاطة وجدت ان الدفلكشن غير امن ازود اية واقلل اية ......
السؤال الثاني ..
قال لي احد الاخوة انة عند تعريف البلاطة يجب اختيار امر set modifier وتغير قيمة m11 و m22 حتى تعطي قيم للدفلكشن صحيحة تغيرها من 1 الى 0.25 في البلاطات و0.75 في الاعمدة والكمرات ...
اسف في سؤال ثالث..
يقول بعض الاخوة ان قيم الدفلكشن الناتجة من الساب او الايتاب قيم غير حقيقية يجب ضربها في 2 حتى تكون حقيقية وبصراحة الموضوع دة صعب اوي هيدينا قطاعات اوفر اوي ... فما صحة ذلك ..*​


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ,اخى فاعل خير بارك الله فيك فى المشاركات للمهندس حسان الاكثر من رائع يقول ان فى حساب الترخيم طويل الامد لابد من طرح الترخيم الناتج من الوزن الزاتى هزا ما قصدتة وانة فى اعتقادى ان مش لازم ان نصرح هزا الوزن الزاتى ولابد ان يكون متواجد


----------



## حسان2 (11 أبريل 2010)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,اخى فاعل خير بارك الله فيك فى المشاركات للمهندس حسان الاكثر من رائع يقول ان فى حساب الترخيم طويل الامد لابد من طرح الترخيم الناتج من الوزن الزاتى هزا ما قصدتة وانة فى اعتقادى ان مش لازم ان نصرح هزا الوزن الزاتى ولابد ان يكون متواجد



الأخ الكريم مهندس تحسونة
صحيح أنني ذكرت أنه يجب طرح الترخيم الآني الناتج عن الوزن الذاتي, وذلك تطبيق لما جاء في الكود الأمريكي اللذي أرفقته مع المشاركة واللذي ينص على حساب "جزء من التخريم اللذي يحصل بعد تركيب العناصر غير الانشائية, وحيث أن تركيب هذه العناصر يتم بع صب البلاطة وفك القالب "الشدة" وبالتالي حدوث الترخيم الآني الناجم عن الوزن الذاتي. أرجو أن تقرأ نص الكود الأمريكي بعناية


----------



## حسان2 (11 أبريل 2010)

engabogabr قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الاكثر من راائع صراحة انا مسكت ورقة وقلم وكتبتهذة المشاركات الرائعة ...
> ولكن عندي سؤالين ....
> الاول ..
> اثناء حلى لبلاطة فلات سلاب على الساب وجدت ان الدفلكشن عالي شوية والمبنى كان مبنى سكني احمالة عادية 200 حي و150 غطاء وكان الدفلكشن 2 سم والبحر كان 6 متر فالمسموح بة حسب الكود المصري البحر على 250 اي 2.4 سم فاحسست ان الدفلكشن عالي فقلت ازود سمك البلاطة من 20 الى 25 سم اعتقادا مني ان ذلك يقلل الدفلكشن ..ولكن وجدت المشكلة الكبيرة ان الدفلكشن زاد ..فسؤالي هو كيف ذلك وماذا افعل مثلا وانا بحل بلاطة وجدت ان الدفلكشن غير امن ازود اية واقلل اية ......
> ...



الأخ الكريم engabogab 
ما تفضلت به عن النتائج التي حصلت عليها من مودل قمت باعداده على الساب, اذ صح كل ما تفضلت به أعتقد أنه يحب تدقيق المودل والبحث عن المشكلة في المودل نفسه, ربما هناك خطأ ما فيه
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الساب والايتابس لا يعطون الترخيم طويل الأمد والترخيم الناتج عنهما هو الترخيم الآني وللحصول على الترخيم طويل الأمد يجب ضربه بعامل حسب الكود المتبع والزمن المعتبر
وكذلك الأمر صحيح أنه في الساب والايتابس يجب استعمال set modifier لتعديل مواصفات المقاطع لأخذ التشققات بعين الاعتبار عند حساب الترخيم


----------



## engabogabr (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخويا الكريم لكن السؤال الذي يشغل بالي ...
ماذا افعل عندما احل موديل واجد ان الدفلكسن غير امن ما هو الذي يزيد او يقل ..مثلا ازود سمك البلاطة اعمل اية ..افدني جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران الفاتح (11 أبريل 2010)

تقديرا لمجهودات مهندس حسان هدية بسيطة ملف نصى يوضح كيفية حساب الترخيم فى safe12 وعلاقته بالكود aci 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192503.html


----------



## sea2007 (14 أبريل 2010)

نرجو من الاخ م حسان كما قام بشرح تاثير الترخيم فى الساف 
ان يقوم بشرح تاثير الUPLIFT FORE ON FOUNDATION IN SAFE PROGRAMM 

كما تعلم فهى علاقه لست خطيه ولكن معظم المهندسين يعتبرها خطيه وكذلك حالات التحميل 

Load combination as you did with long term deflection 



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (14 أبريل 2010)

engabogabr قال:


> يا اخواني لما بزود سمك السقف بزيد الدفلكشن فكيف اعالج الدفلكشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الأخ الكريم engabogabr 
عند زيادة سماكة أي بلاطة فلا شك أن الترخيم الناتج سيقل "على الرغم من زيادة الحمولات الميتة بمقدار زيادة وزن البلاطة" لذلك أنصحك بمراجعة وتدقيق المودل اللذي أعددته لتجد مكمن الخطأ
مع تحياتي


----------



## engabogabr (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخونا حسان ..
طيب ممكن تقولنا من خلال خبربتك اية هيا الغلطات الي ممكن نغلط فيها في الموديل بحكم اننا مبتدئين ....


----------



## sea2007 (16 أبريل 2010)

sea2007 قال:


> نرجو من الاخ م حسان كما قام بشرح تاثير الترخيم فى الساف
> ان يقوم بشرح تاثير الuplift fore on foundation in safe programm
> 
> كما تعلم فهى علاقه لست خطيه ولكن معظم المهندسين يعتبرها خطيه وكذلك حالات التحميل
> ...


 

ارجو من المهندس حسان الاجابه على سوالى وليس من الازم الشرح بالتفصيل نعلم انك مشغول

ولكنى احتاج اى مرجع


----------



## حسان2 (17 أبريل 2010)

sea2007 قال:


> ارجو من المهندس حسان الاجابه على سوالى وليس من الازم الشرح بالتفصيل نعلم انك مشغول
> 
> ولكنى احتاج اى مرجع



الأخ الكريم sea2007 
أتاح برنامج السيف امكانية استعمال حالة تحميل غير خطية تأخذ بعين الاعتبار عدم امكانية وجود شد في الـ springs "النوابض" التي تمثل تربة التأسيس, فكما هو معروف أن الحصيرة "raft" أو اي اساس قد يتعرض اضافة للخمولات الشاقولية الى عزوم باتجاه واحد او اتجاهين ناتحة عن الحمولات الجانبية التي يتعرض لها البناء , وهذه العزوم قد تؤدي "نظريا" الى ايجاد مناطق معرضة للشد في الأساس وحيث أن تربة التأسيس غير قادرة على تحمل أي شد فالواقع أن الاجهادات تحت الأساس يعاد توزيعها بشكل تبقى جميع القوى في النوابض ثمثل قوى ضغط . وفيما يلي شرحا بسيطا عن هذه الفكرة كما ورد في ملفات الشركة التس اصدرت هذا البرنامج:





وطريقة استعمال هذه الميزة في السيف كما يلي:


----------



## engabogabr (17 أبريل 2010)

من فضلك مهندس حسان رد على سؤالي.............
عندزيادة السمك في بلاطة من 20 الى 25 زاد الدفلكشن من 2 الى 2.2 سم فهل هذا منطقى ام اكيد عندي خطأ..
السؤال الثاني 
عند حل رافت على الساب وقمت بعد ذلك بحلها على الايتاب زاد الرد الفعل الاتي من التربة كلما زودت الوزن فهل هذا ايضا منطقي 
قلي فقط ماذا افعل .... ولو بايجاز شديد ..


----------



## حسان2 (17 أبريل 2010)

engabogabr قال:


> من فضلك مهندس حسان رد على سؤالي.............
> عندزيادة السمك في بلاطة من 20 الى 25 زاد الدفلكشن من 2 الى 2.2 سم فهل هذا منطقى ام اكيد عندي خطأ..
> السؤال الثاني
> عند حل رافت على الساب وقمت بعد ذلك بحلها على الايتاب زاد الرد الفعل الاتي من التربة كلما زودت الوزن فهل هذا ايضا منطقي
> قلي فقط ماذا افعل .... ولو بايجاز شديد ..



الأخ الكريم engabogabr 
1- عند زيادة سماكة البلاطة من 20 الى 25 سم. فالمنطقي أن يصغر الترخيم , كونه زاد أرجح وجود خطأ ما في المودل, ويفضل تدقيق المودل في الحالتين
2- عند زيادة الوزن لأي سبب من الطبيعي أن يزداد رد فعل التربة "في حال كانت الحصيرة raft لم تتغير
على أي حال أنصحك باستعمال برنامج csi safe لدراسة البلاطات أو الحصائر rafts فهو أفضل كثيرا من الساب أو الايتابس في هذا المجال


----------



## melmokhtar (9 مايو 2010)

الملف بالمرفقات داخل هذا الرابط و قد طرحته من يوم الاربعاء الماضى و لكم منى جزيل الشكر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94744-168.html


----------



## heppoo2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي استفسار من الاخوة الاعضاء
هل الترخيم المحسوب من حالة long-term live load 2 حسب ما تفضل الاخ حسان بشرحه هو الترخيم الكلي الحادث بعد اضافة الحمل الحي ام انه نتيجة الحمل الحي فقط علي المدي الطويل دون الاخذ في الاعتبار قيمة الحمل الذاتي و الحمل الميت ، اي ان البرنامج اخد في حسابه فقط الجساءة نتيجه هذه الاحمال .

بمعني اخر هل نقوم بتجميع قيم الترخيم لكل حالة ام ان قيمة الترخيم للحمل الحي علي المدي الطويل هي الترخيم الكلي الذي سيحدث علي الامد الطويل. 

أرجو الرد
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

heppoo2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي استفسار من الاخوة الاعضاء
> هل الترخيم المحسوب من حالة long-term live load 2 حسب ما تفضل الاخ حسان بشرحه هو الترخيم الكلي الحادث بعد اضافة الحمل الحي ام انه نتيجة الحمل الحي فقط علي المدي الطويل دون الاخذ في الاعتبار قيمة الحمل الذاتي و الحمل الميت ، اي ان البرنامج اخد في حسابه فقط الجساءة نتيجه هذه الاحمال .
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم heppoo2 
اذا كان سؤالك عن الترخيم المحسوب للحمولة الحية الذي يبدأ من نهاية الحمولة اللاخطية الميتة الاضافية للترخيم طويل الأمد كما جاءت في مشاركاتي السابقة فالنتيجة هي مجموع الترخيم طويل الأمد الناتج عن الحمولة الميتة والميتة الاضافية اضافة للترخيم الآني للحمولة الحية واذا كان سؤالك يتعلق بالحمولة اللاخطية للترخيم طويل الأمد المحسوب لجزء من الحمولة الحية اللذي يبقى لمدة طويلة والذي يبدأ من نهاية الحمولة اللاخطية اليتة الاضافية للترخيم طويل الأمد, فان النتيجة هي مجموع الترخيم طويل الأمد الناتج عن الحمولة الميتة والميتة الاضافية وجزء من الحمولة الحية اللذي يبقى لمدة طويلة


----------



## heppoo2 (8 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم حسان
جزاك الله خيرا علي الاجابة 
انا فعلا كان سؤالي هل الترخيم الناتج هو مجموع الترخيم للحمولات المختلفة ام انه لكل حالة تحميل علي حده و نقوم نحن بعد ذلك يالتجميع 
و ما فهمته من ردك انه الترخيم الناتج للحمولة الحية طويلة الامد هو مجموع الترخيمات للحمولات السابقة بالاضافة للحمولة الحية سواء كانت غير دائمة او جزء منها دائم .
جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## التوأم (19 يناير 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> بس ممكن اعرف اسم البرمامج الي يتم من خلاله شرح الموضوع عن طريق الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


على حسب فهمى حضرتك الصورة المشروحة من المهندس العظيم حسان من برنامج سيف 12 (csi safe 12)


----------



## عبدالله الديب (23 يناير 2011)

رد رائع يا م حسان 
وهذا بالفعل ما طبقناه في حل مثال علي long term deflection موجود في pca notes 
وكانت النتيجة من برنامج الsafe قريبة جدا من pca notes
وهذه معلومات قيمه جدا قليل من مهندسي التصميم يعرفونها
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (31 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وعلى الاخص المهندس حسان على هذا الشرح والتبسيط الاكثر من رائع؟وعلى فكرة انا تابعت الموضوع من البداية للنهايةة ولكن هناك نقطة عرج عليها المهندس حسان ولكن ارجو ان يوضحها حالاات تراكب الاحمال " combination" وقال ان strength (ultimateهي المستخدمة دائما في حالة التصيميم وأما الحالات الاخرى service-normal+service initial+strength (ultimate) تستخدم في حالات مسبق الاجهاد......... هذه النقطة غير واضحةةةة

هناك نقطة اخرى حالة تركيب الاحمال الكود aci اوضح انه u1=1.4dl+1.7ll في بعض الحالات وفي بعض الحالات اوضح 1.2dl+1.6llفي حالات اخرى ارجو من المهندس حسان ان سمح وقته الاجابة على ذلك 

وهناك نقطة ثالثةة هي كيفية حساب حديد التسليح القص بقرب العمود في حال عدم كفاية مقطع drop panal لتحقيق اجهادات الثقب 

وشكرا" للجميع


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير مهندس حسان تمنيت ان توضح لنا كيفية حساب حديد التسليح القص بقرب العمود ببرنامج ال SAFE 12في حال عدم كفاية مقطع drop panal لتحقيق اجهادات الثقب 

وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## عمران الفاتح (14 فبراير 2012)

*أخوتى المهندسين الأفاضل*
*بعد التحية والسلام*
*وجب التنويه على أن شركة csi أصدرت منذ فترة فيديو على هذا الرابط *
*http://www.csiberkeley.com/safe/watc...rn#page=page-1*

*بعنوان SAFE - 08 Cracked Section Analysis*

*هذا الفيديو يوضح طريقة الشركة فى حساب الهبوط وهو يختلف عن الطريقة التى تفضل بها مهندسنا الفاضل مهندس حسان.*

*و مهندس أسامه نوارة تفضل مسبقا بوضع هذا الفيديو فى المنتدى الكريم بهذا الرابط*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=277354*

*لكن مهندس حسان لم يعلق على طريقة الشركة حتى الأن.*
*تحياتى*


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (29 فبراير 2012)

ان طريقة csi هي الصحيحة وذلك نتيجة عمل 3 combination 

1-imediate all load (non linear crack)(selfweight+superdead load+live load U1 ) 
2-imediate sustained load (non linear crack)(selfweight+superdead load+0.25 live load U2 
3-long term sustained load (non linearlong term )(selfweight+superdead load+0.25live load U3 ) 

والنتيجة التي يجب ان نقارنها مع L-240
هي U final=U3+U1-U2
لكن المهندس حسان كان عمله صحيح بترتيب الاحمال ولكنه لم يقم بجمع الاحمال بCOMBINATION وفي حال تم جمع هذه الاحمال بCOMBINATION كما هو موصوف بطريقة CSIلكان الDEFLECTION الذي سيحصل عليه اكبر بقليل من طريقة CSI بسبب انه قام بتضعيف المقطع بكل مرحلة من مراحل تطبيق الاحمال .
وشكرا


----------



## حسان2 (2 مارس 2012)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> *أخوتى المهندسين الأفاضل*
> *بعد التحية والسلام*
> *وجب التنويه على أن شركة csi أصدرت منذ فترة فيديو على هذا الرابط *
> *http://www.csiberkeley.com/safe/watc...rn#page=page-1*
> ...



الأخ الكريم عمران الفاتح, الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
في البداية أعتذر عن غيابي المتكرر واللذي يطول, وله لاشك اسبابه العامة والخاصة ولا أريد أن أخوض فيها وأكتفي أن أدعوكم لتكثرو الدعاء لسورية وشعبها
سبق لي أن علقت على هذا الموضوع فيالرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=287416&highlight=%D4%D1%DF%C9&page=2
وأكرر هنا أن الشركة سبق لها اعتماد الطريقة التي قمت بشرحها ثم وضعت شرحا جديدا "ومنه الفيديو المذكور هنا" اقترحت فيه الطريقة المشروحة في الفيديو كطريقة أكثر دقة من السابقة لأنها تأخذ تطور الشقوق وتأثير الشقوق المتزايدة على الحمولات المطبقة في بداية التحميل.
ويجدر الذكر هنا أن هذه الطريقة طرحت من قبل الشركة في شهر تشرين الثاني "نوفمبر 2010 " أي بعد حوالي 9 أشهر من شرحي المعتمد على شروح سابقة للشركة", كما ان الطريقتين يعطو نتائج متقاربة على الرغم أن الطريقة الجديدة أكثر دقة وتعطي قيما أعلىى قليلا للسبب اللذي سبق ذكره أعلاه
أما ما تفضل به الأخ الكريم محمد أحمد كحاط صحيح بالنسبة للطريقة الجديدة ولكن في الطريقة السابقة لا حاجة لعمل combination لجمع الأحمال لأن تحديد بداية لكل حمولة من نهاية الحمولة التي تسبقها يحقق جمع أثر كل الحمولات السابقة بشكل أوتوماتيكي
وفي النهاية نحن جميعا نجتهد لنفهم أكثر طرق عمل البرامج بمتابعة شروحات الجهات التي أوجدتها مع الحفاظ على فهمنا العام لسلوك المنشآت ونظيرات التحليل التي تشكل أساس خبرتنا كمهندسين
مع تحيتي لكم جميعا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة وفقكم الله


----------



## zahi baroudi (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم،

بالفعل نقاش فعّال ومفيد، بوركتم إخواني.
ولكن صراحة أنا أحبّ ترجمة الكلام بالModels، ولذلك قمت بتصميم نفس السّقف بالطريقتين المصرّحتين من قبل شركة CSI، على أن تكون الأحمال الحيّة non-sustain بكاملها.

الطريقة الأولى:
a) Long term sustain (Long Term Cracked) = Dead [1] + SDL [1] + LIVE [0]. THEN
b) IMMITDIATE ALL LOADS (CRACKED) = Dead [1] + SDL [1] + LIVE [1]. THEN
c) IMMIDIATE SUSTAIN (CRACKED)=Dead [1] + SDL [1] + LIVE [0]. THEN

DEFLECTION RESULT AT LONG TERM COMBNATION =a+b-c = 5.66 cm

الطريقى الثاني:​*a. Add Dead Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term Cracked) started from Zero Initial Condition.
b. Add SDL Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "Dead
c. Add LL Load case using Nonlinear (Cracked) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "SDL

DEFLECTION RESULTS AT LIVE LOAD PATTERN = 3.84 cm

الفرق = 1.82 cm تقريباَ

المشكلة هي أنّه في الطّريقة الأولى عند تعريف عدّة Load Patterns داخل Load Case واحدة، نسبة التّرخيم تزيد كثيرا... هذا بسبب على أغلب الظنّ أننا لا نأخذ بعين الإعتبار توالي الأحمال كالطريقة الثانية.
ولكنّ الشّركة نصحت بإستخدام الطريقة الأولى.

بالمرفق الModels بالطريقتين.
أرجو من المشرفين إبداء الرأي بالموضوع

وجزاكم الله كلّ خير*


----------



## zahi baroudi (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ألا يوجد من آراء ؟؟​


----------



## القافله (12 فبراير 2013)

اخي الكريم مهندس حسان اذا تم وضع حديد في الكمره في منطه الضغط بنسبه معينه كيفيهالحصول علي هذه القيم مثل لادخالها في البرنامج (creep,shrinkage)لادخالها في حاله السهم طويل الامد وجزاك الله خير ومرفقه صوره


----------

